# Jump in the truck Waders, its time to go to the Creek



## mudracing101 (Jun 8, 2011)

All aboard


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 8, 2011)

Shotgun


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 8, 2011)

We got to make a quick stop in town for beverages and then its to  the water


----------



## mattech (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi, everyone. I am bored out of my mind. I am in dallas tx for the next three weeks sitting in a trainning class. Listening to a guy ramble on and on and on. The bad part is it is all technical, I could'nt imagine a non nerd type sitting in a class for three weeks.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Shotgun


Rifle!!!



mudracing101 said:


> We got to make a quick stop in town for beverages and then its to  the water


 which one?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2011)

mattech said:


> Hi, everyone. I am bored out of my mine. I am in dallas tx for the next three weeks sitting in a trainning class. Listening to a guy ramble on and on and on. The bad part is it is all technical, I could'nt imagine a non nerd type sitting in a class for three weeks.


Ssssooooo, you're confessin to be the nerdy type, huh?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 8, 2011)

mattech said:


> Hi, everyone. I am bored out of my mind. I am in dallas tx for the next three weeks sitting in a trainning class. Listening to a guy ramble on and on and on. The bad part is it is all technical, I could'nt imagine a non nerd type sitting in a class for three weeks.


That sucks


Keebs said:


> Rifle!!!
> 
> 
> which one?



One closest to the creek silly


----------



## mattech (Jun 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ssssooooo, you're confessin to be the nerdy type, huh?



yep, I will admit that. It is kinda fun talkin' all techy in front of my wife and here friends. They have no Idea what a flux capacitor is.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> That sucks
> 
> 
> One closest to the creek silly


payback, smartbutt!



mattech said:


> yep, I will admit that. It is kinda fun talkin' all techy in front of my wife and here friends. They have no Idea what a flux capacitor is.


 buncha dummies..................


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey nice butt!
> 
> 
> buncha dummies..................


 Thank ya


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 8, 2011)

mattech said:


> Hi, everyone. I am bored out of my mind. I am in dallas tx for the next three weeks sitting in a trainning class. Listening to a guy ramble on and on and on. The bad part is it is all technical, I could'nt imagine a non nerd type sitting in a class for three weeks.



So what class ya taking anyway?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> payback, smartbutt!
> 
> 
> buncha dummies..................



Someone call?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Thank ya


yeah, me & MsV talked about that............ 



jmfauver said:


> So what class ya taking anyway?


probably one you could teach in yo sleep!


boneboy96 said:


> Someone call?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 8, 2011)

What yall eatin fer lunch?


----------



## mattech (Jun 8, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> So what class ya taking anyway?



https://www.beckmancoulter.com/wsrportal/wsr/diagnostics/clinical-products/chemistry/au680/index.htm

When done I will have to be able to take this thing completely apart and then put it back together.

https://www.beckmancoulter.com/wsrportal/wsr/index.htm  if you watch the third video you get a better view and understanding of the stuff I work on.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> yeah, me & MsV talked about that............
> 
> 
> probably one you could teach in yo sleep!



Who knows...that's why I am asking


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2011)

Pepperjack pimiento cheese sammiches, and a leftover pork chop.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 8, 2011)

mattech said:


> https://www.beckmancoulter.com/wsrportal/wsr/diagnostics/clinical-products/chemistry/au680/index.htm
> 
> When done I will have to be able to take this thing completely apart and then put it back together.



just remember it has to work after you put it back together and no extra parts


----------



## mattech (Jun 8, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> just remember it has to work after you put it back together and no extra parts



there are always a few "shipping screws" left over.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 8, 2011)

mattech said:


> there are always a few "shipping screws" left over.



Or the one screw that really is not needed and is a pain to take out or put back in


----------



## mattech (Jun 8, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> What yall eatin fer lunch?



Gonna try a place called texadelphia cheesesteaks.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 8, 2011)

I have a whole box dedicated to extra parts left over from previous builds/rebuilds/projects.


----------



## mattech (Jun 8, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Or the one screw that really is not needed and is a pain to take out or put back in



that's every screw on these dang things.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 8, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I have a whole box dedicated to extra parts left over from previous builds/rebuilds/projects.







mattech said:


> that's every screw on these dang things.



I know how ya feel....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 8, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Pepperjack pimiento cheese sammiches, and a leftover pork chop.



Never had pepjack pim sammys.  Sounds good.  I wishxi had one of those chops i had last nigt.  Sho was good.  And my wife threw out the gravy.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2011)

time for a nap and then off to visit the pig farm ad check feeders and trail cams!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm ready for a nap also...working days and nights sux


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> What yall eatin fer lunch?


left over grilled cheekun & fresh veggie pasta salad........



Nicodemus said:


> Pepperjack pimiento cheese sammiches, and a leftover pork chop.


mmmm, that sounds good too!!
Hey, ask da Redhead if she wants me to get her a buckshot pepper plant started...............


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 8, 2011)

Just got some sweet tea from McDee's,  Anybody got some pancakes to go with them?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Just got some sweet tea from McDee's,  Anybody got some pancakes to go with them?


They do have good sweet tea................ and Pizza Hut here does too........... c'on down, I'll make ya some fresh pancakes!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 8, 2011)

Fried spam sandwiches


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> yeah, me & MsV talked about that............


I see i'm gonna have to keep ya'll two seperated


BBQBOSS said:


> Never had pepjack pim sammys.  Sounds good.  I wishxi had one of those chops i had last nigt.  Sho was good.  And my wife threw out the gravy.


 Bad wife


rhbama3 said:


> time for a nap and then off to visit the pig farm ad check feeders and trail cams!



Awfully hot out there bama watch out for them sneaky snakes and be careful


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I see i'm gonna have to keep ya'll two seperated


 It was alllll good!


----------



## slip (Jun 8, 2011)

I wonder if i can fit inside of the deep freezer and close the door ....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 8, 2011)

slip said:


> I wonder if i can fit inside of the deep freezer and close the door ....



with a lil help yes you can


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2011)

slip said:


> I wonder if i can fit inside of the deep freezer and close the door ....


 I dunno, you'd really have to fold up them long legs of yours.............



mudracing101 said:


> with a lil help yes you can


  don't be messin wiff my ManCub now!!   love me some slipster, but don't tell'em I said it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I dunno, you'd really have to fold up them long legs of yours.............
> 
> 
> don't be messin wiff my ManCub now!!   love me some slipster, but don't tell'em I said it!



just answered his question, it is bad hot outside,


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> left over grilled cheekun & fresh veggie pasta salad........
> 
> 
> mmmm, that sounds good too!!
> Hey, ask da Redhead if she wants me to get her a buckshot pepper plant started...............






Just here for a minute.


Keebs, she says yes please. Thanks!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> just answered his question, it is bad hot outside,


 you just sounded "sinister" when you said it...... 



Nicodemus said:


> Just here for a minute.
> 
> 
> Keebs, she says yes please. Thanks!!


  Got some sprouting up & thought about her!!  I'll save'em for ya!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## mattech (Jun 8, 2011)

alright back from lunch..... and back to the boring stuff.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 8, 2011)

The feds are at the office


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2011)

I changed my mind. It is just too dadblamed hot out there. Think i'll wait till Friday. two days won't change their pattern and my new trail cam isn't here yet.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


>


 Hi, gobbler!



mattech said:


> alright back from lunch..... and back to the boring stuff.





threeleggedpigmy said:


> The feds are at the office


 RUUNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I changed my mind. It is just too dadblamed hot out there. Think i'll wait till Friday. two days won't change their pattern and my new trail cam isn't here yet.


 Nap time then??


----------



## mattech (Jun 8, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> The feds are at the office



they are looking for pigmies to deport! specifically the hree legged type.


----------



## slip (Jun 8, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> with a lil help yes you can


Put the duck tape down there sparky...


Keebs said:


> I dunno, you'd really have to fold up them long legs of yours.............
> 
> 
> don't be messin wiff my ManCub now!!   love me some slipster, but don't tell'em I said it!





threeleggedpigmy said:


> The feds are at the office



ACT COOL MAN ACT COOL.


----------



## mattech (Jun 8, 2011)

they should have the forum have 100 post/ page instead on 50.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2011)

slip said:


> Put the duck tape down there sparky...
> 
> ACT COOL MAN ACT COOL.






mattech said:


> they should have the forum have 100 post/ page instead on 50.


 naw we need someone to "host"/"sponser" the server and we wouldn't have to keep closing out at 1000 posts!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 8, 2011)

I am just sitting here whistling,  I am not going to give just anybody up.......


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 8, 2011)

Ps Thank goodness, they can not water board anymore.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I am just sitting here whistling,  I am not going to give just anybody up.......






threeleggedpigmy said:


> Ps Thank goodness, they can not water board anymore.


 At least that's what "they" *say*....................


----------



## Hankus (Jun 8, 2011)

Iffn this week don get no better purdy soon I mite as well give up sleepin and drinkin for werkin and skoolin  

Hope y'all is takin er easy


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I am just sitting here whistling,  I am not going to give just anybody up.......



That makes it sound like you have somebody specific you WILL give up. Just how much juicy juice is a man's career worth? 
Just remember: snitches get stitches.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Iffn this week don get no better purdy soon I mite as well give up sleepin and drinkin for werkin and skoolin
> 
> Hope y'all is takin er easy



Takin er any ways I can!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Iffn this week don get no better purdy soon I mite as well give up sleepin and drinkin for werkin and skoolin
> 
> Hope y'all is takin er easy


 Hey!!  You're a granpaw!!  One of your girls hatched out two this past week!!
 At least I think it was one of your's if not, it was the "matriarch" of the bunch!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh Keebs...WHAT PM's?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Oh Keebs...WHAT PM's?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> That makes it sound like you have somebody specific you WILL give up. Just how much juicy juice is a man's career worth?
> Just remember: snitches get stitches.



You calling me cheap?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> You calling me cheap?



Well...........yeah. 
The question is:
















Are you cheaper than me?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well...........yeah.
> The question is:
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm

Do you rewash your paper plates?






mattech said:


> they are looking for pigmies to deport! specifically the hree legged type.



When I printed my My green card, it does not expire til the year 2080.?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hmmm
> 
> Do you rewash your paper plates?
> 
> ...



I ended mine Dec. 2012...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hmmm
> 
> Do you rewash your paper plates?
> 
> ...



rewash paper plates? 




We just get the good plates from the dollar store. After dinner, just put them on the floor and they are clean by the next morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> rewash paper plates?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How come Timmay's dinner at Riverfront looked so much better than ours?


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 8, 2011)

Nothing like having the A/C set on 70 

Time for my mid-afternoon nap.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 8, 2011)

Well, for once at work, I have nothing to do and nothing but a recent Victoria's  Secret clearance catalog to look at. 


Somebody sing to me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How come Timmay's dinner at Riverfront looked so much better than ours?



I didn't see it. 
He said it was good though. I reckon we won't order that fishermans platter again if we go back.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Well, for once at work, I have nothing to do and nothing but a recent Victoria's  Secret clearance catalog to look at.
> 
> 
> Somebody sing to me.


How 'bout a laugh instead???


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I didn't see it.
> He said it was good though. I reckon we won't order that fishermans platter again if we go back.


 who had the fried fish???


----------



## slip (Jun 8, 2011)

They say on the news, that its gunna be the hottest driest summer on record...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Well, for once at work, I have nothing to do and nothing but a recent Victoria's  Secret clearance catalog to look at.
> 
> 
> Somebody sing to me.






Turtle Bug, Turtle Bug.




You look so fine,




One day, gonna make you mine . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 8, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> The feds are at the office


what did you do?



slip said:


> Put the duck tape down there sparky...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Duct tape? err....uhmmm.....what duct tape


Les Miles said:


> Nothing like having the A/C set on 70
> 
> Time for my mid-afternoon nap.


Yeah nap time


turtlebug said:


> Well, for once at work, I have nothing to do and nothing but a recent Victoria's  Secret clearance catalog to look at.
> 
> 
> Somebody sing to me.


I like Victoria's secrets



slip said:


> They say on the news, that its gunna be the hottest driest summer on record...


Duh


Hooked On Quack said:


> Turtle Bug, Turtle Bug.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2011)

slip said:


> They say on the news, that its gunna be the hottest driest summer on record...


I don't doubt it!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Turtle Bug, Turtle Bug.
> You look so fine,
> One day, gonna make you mine . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> i didn't see it.
> He said it was good though. I reckon we won't order that fishermans platter again if we go back.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 8, 2011)

Gettin close to my 4 day weekend


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> rewash paper plates?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got one of those too.  


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I ended mine Dec. 2012...


Need to the number to my frien..... err INS agent?


turtlebug said:


> Well, for once at work, I have nothing to do and nothing but a recent Victoria's  Secret clearance catalog to look at.
> 
> 
> Somebody sing to me.


Well hello


Hooked On Quack said:


> Turtle Bug, Turtle Bug.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you sound like peewee Herman?


mudracing101 said:


> what did you do?
> 
> 
> Duct tape? err....uhmmm.....what duct tape
> ...



It was not me  :gone:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2011)

Sumebody dun slipped sum likker in my drank . . .






SETH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2011)

I need a ride!!! 

How y'all doin creek wadin, truck drivin, Dribblers???


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Well, for once at work, I have nothing to do and nothing but a recent Victoria's  Secret clearance catalog to look at.
> 
> 
> Somebody sing to me.






Keebs said:


> who had the fried fish???


we both did. Fried catfish, shrimp, and scallops. Wasn't near as good as Blackbeards. small portions and batter was too salty.


Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 604964



Yeah, i'd say he chose correctly. That looks a whole lot better than ours, with corn relish to boot!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 8, 2011)

slip said:


> They say on the news, that its gunna be the hottest driest summer on record...





From what I`ve seen so far since winter left out of here, I ain`t the least bit surprised.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Gettin close to my 4 day weekend






Hooked On Quack said:


> Sumebody dun slipped sum likker in my drank . . .
> 
> SELF!!!!!!!!


 fic'd it fer ya!


Jeff C. said:


> I need a ride!!!
> 
> How y'all doin creek wadin, truck drivin, Dribblers???


 HEY, welcome home!!!!



rhbama3 said:


> we both did. Fried catfish, shrimp, and scallops. Wasn't near as good as Blackbeards. small portions and batter was too salty.
> 
> 
> Yeah, i'd say he chose correctly. That looks a whole lot better than ours, with corn relish to boot!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hi, gobbler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hello keebo

Ain't no runnin' as hot as it is.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> fic'd it fer ya!
> 
> HEY, welcome home!!!!




Thank ya Ma'am...glad to be back with you Fine folks!!!

Atleast til tomorrow evenin


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hello keebo
> 
> Ain't no runnin' as hot as it is.


 Tripod could, he's younger & in better shape than me!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2011)

Howdy Jeff, Keebs..


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy Jeff, Keebs..


Hey Shuggums!!  Ya get ya some tai.............. uuuuhhh fried fish I see!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Howdy Jeff, Keebs..














 Howdo MIG...I had to laugh when I saw yo avatar. I actually saw a neighbor of mine at another location do that once.As hot as it was, I can't say that I blame them though. I believe their AC was out at the time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey Shuggums!!  Ya get ya some tai.............. uuuuhhh fried fish I see!



It didn't have no tail...



Jeff C. said:


> Howdo MIG...I had to laugh when I saw yo avatar. I actually saw a neighbor of mine at another location do that once.As hot as it was, I can't say that I blame them though. I believe their AC was out at the time.



Wish I still had my pickup. I'd line it and fill if full of ice in the mornings. It'd be just about ready for chunky dunkin by about lunch time..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It didn't have no tail...
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I still had my pickup. I'd line it and fill if full of ice in the mornings. It'd be just about ready for chunky dunkin by about lunch time..



Talk about TS...mhmm...uhhh cold


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 8, 2011)

Well of course after I posted, 7 patients walked in. 

Keebs: Glad I didn't see that while I was at work. I couldn't have stuck a soul laughing as hard as I was.   

Quack: Get outta the shrubs and take that cheeken mask off.   

MR101: So do I, especially their clearance catalog.

HawtCrocWearinMod: Well hello back  

Wobbert-Woo!  You're still here? Don't you have a trip to take.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Well of course after I posted, 7 patients walked in.
> 
> Keebs: Glad I didn't see that while I was at work. I couldn't have stuck a soul laughing as hard as I was.
> 
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Well of course after I posted, 7 patients walked in.
> 
> Keebs: Glad I didn't see that while I was at work. I couldn't have stuck a soul laughing as hard as I was.
> 
> ...



sorry, Dear!
I decided it was too hot, i still got two more batteries to charge, and i'm hoping my trail cam will get here tomorrow. I'll go friday and pull cards. I figure this weekend  that we'll go check out the mansion stand off shortgate road. If that creek is still running, that'll be where the new feeder goes.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It didn't have no tail...
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I still had my pickup. I'd line it and fill if full of ice in the mornings. It'd be just about ready for chunky dunkin by about lunch time..


 just checkin! 
I wonder if I can find the plugs for my truck bed.......... 



turtlebug said:


> Well of course after I posted, 7 patients walked in.
> 
> Keebs: Glad I didn't see that while I was at work. I couldn't have stuck a soul laughing as hard as I was.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>




Hi


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> sorry, Dear!
> I decided it was too hot, i still got two more batteries to charge, and i'm hoping my trail cam will get here tomorrow. I'll go friday and pull cards. I figure this weekend  that we'll go check out the mansion stand off shortgate road. If that creek is still running, that'll be where the new feeder goes.



Not a problem, I agree. Too hot. 

Don't count on getting that trail cam too early. That guy was a weeee bit slow on the shipping. He uses UPS Ground and it took like 9 days to get mine.  

I'm still debating on wether or not I'll be tagging along this weekend.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 8, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Hi



Hey TBug


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Hi





How's ERD???


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Not a problem, I agree. Too hot.
> 
> Don't count on getting that trail cam too early. That guy was a weeee bit slow on the shipping. He uses UPS Ground and it took like 9 days to get mine.
> 
> I'm still debating on wether or not I'll be tagging along this weekend.



well, if you don't, i reckon i'll see you again in July. 
Off this weekend, New orleans next week, and then on call again the week after. Of course, ya'll are welcome to come hunt anytime you want to.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How's ERD???


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 8, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey TBug



Didn't get enough of a beat down last night huh? 













Miguel Cervantes said:


> How's ERD???




Fine. Going to the Doc tomorrow afternoon and we'll go from there. He's being careful with his eating and not driving. 

He's more concerned with getting another hog this weekend than his health I think.  







rhbama3 said:


> well, if you don't, i reckon i'll see you again in July.
> Off this weekend, New orleans next week, and then on call again the week after. Of course, ya'll are welcome to come hunt anytime you want to.




I know I know. 

I'll probably go. It's just gonna be wait and see how I feel Friday. I'm back on Bactrim and a Prednisone pack. Just don't want to hold anyone back cause if I thought the heat was bothering me before, the steroids are doubling my discomfort.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Fine. Going to the Doc tomorrow afternoon and we'll go from there. He's being careful with his eating and not driving.
> 
> He's more concerned with getting another hog this weekend than his health I think.
> 
> ...


Let us know what's going on wiff him!
Being on those 2, you don't NEED to be in the sun.......... got a camo underrella?!?!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 8, 2011)

It's TIME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Didn't get enough of a beat down last night huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you ought to go and just forget about hunting in the evenings. It may get better, but it took me two days to get over that saturday evening hunt. Mornings are cooler and not so brutal.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Bubbette just got home from Savannah. 
Remember: I was with ya'll all night and NEVER went to ebay!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Let us know what's going on wiff him!
> Being on those 2, you don't NEED to be in the sun.......... got a camo underrella?!?!



I'll tell ya what's going on with him. XBox 360.     

Yeah, talk about instant tan?  

I gots plenty of sunscreen.  

I'm more worried about the crap that's draining from my head scaring off the hogs. It's too close to supper, I won't go into details.....


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette just got home from Savannah.
> Remember: I was with ya'll all night and NEVER went to ebay!!!



Did those 5 cameras you won on EBay last night look anything like this?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Did those 5 cameras you won on EBay last night look anything like this?



NO!!! 
I wasn't there!












very long....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Well of course after I posted, 7 patients walked in. :rolleye
> 
> 
> Keebs: Glad I didn't see that while I was at work. I couldn't have stuck a soul laughing as hard as I was.
> ...








Ain't wearin no Cheekun mask  . . . 








Miguel Cervantes said:


>





Miguel Cervantes said:


> How's ERD???







Ain't nuttin wrong wit dat bouy, he just needs some"luvin"!!!!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 8, 2011)

Hayyyyy quackdaddy....   


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2011)

Don't you have some Persimmon trees that need tending?


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't wearin no Cheekun mask  . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stay away from my son Quack.     



Unless of course you want to become his GodFather and put him in your will.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> NO!!!
> I wasn't there!
> 
> 
> ...




I bet I can teach Bubbette how to check your internet browsing history.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 8, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I bet I can teach Bubbette how to check your internet browsing history.



Leave him alone.  

All my Wobbert-Woo!  wants to do is to be free to slay pork and not be hassled by da' man. 

Or in this case, the Bubbette.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 8, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Leave him alone.
> 
> All my Wobbert-Woo!  wants to do is to be free to slay pork and not be hassled by da' man.
> 
> Or in this case, the Bubbette.



I like bacon! 

Just saying...


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 8, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I like bacon!
> 
> Just saying...



With cheese on a biscuit.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> With cheese on a biscuit.



Now I'm hungry..


----------



## slip (Jun 8, 2011)

Chili cheese dawg with slaw....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2011)

slip said:


> Chili cheese dawg with slaw....


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now I'm hungry..



I'm going to Chepe's for some fajitas tonight


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2011)

les miles said:


> i'm going to chepe's for some fajitas tonight :d


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 604984



What are trying to say???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> What are trying to say???



I didn't try, I did.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 604984





Les Miles said:


> What are trying to say???





Stoopid Cajun . . . JACKLEGGGGG!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> With cheese on a biscuit.



guess what da UPS man just handed me? 3 day turnaround baby!!! Now that is service! Time to load batteries and see if this thing works like i hope it does!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 8, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I'm going to Chepe's for some fajitas tonight





Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 604984



Whazzat?


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> guess what da UPS man just handed me? 3 day turnaround baby!!! Now that is service! Time to load batteries and see if this thing works like i hope it does!






Which one did ya get?


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> guess what da UPS man just handed me? 3 day turnaround baby!!! Now that is service! Time to load batteries and see if this thing works like i hope it does!



When do the other 4 arrive???


----------



## slip (Jun 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Think ill go get another one.


----------



## david w. (Jun 8, 2011)

slip said:


> Chili cheese dawg with slaw....



Thats what i just had.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Which one did ya get?



Stealthcam WD2-X. Got it programmed and hanging on a tree out front to test it out.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> When do the other 4 arrive???



give me some time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 8, 2011)

dA=TTING  ancoaye smmich . .


----------



## david w. (Jun 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> dA=TTING  ancoaye smmich . .


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm craving something to eat...just not sure what I'm craving for yet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2011)

Buncha jacklegs...... now I've gotta go get something to eat!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 8, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I'm craving something to eat...just not sure what I'm craving for yet.



Rib Ranch???


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2011)

I don't know what we are doing for supper yet, but i'm pretty sure it'll involve the checkbook and a knock on the door.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 8, 2011)

I C Jeff C is back in da house!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 8, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Rib Ranch???



I'm thinking some broiled fish with garlic mashed taters and broccoli     Or a floral medley of califlower, broccoli, carrots, etc etc


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stoopid Cajun . . . JACKLEGGGGG!!!




I'll drink to dat!!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> dA=TTING  ancoaye smmich . .



Hey...when did you learn to speak Cajun??? 



boneboy96 said:


> I C Jeff C is back in da house!



 Wassup Bob??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2011)

OK, Bayou's is no longer on the top of the "Do not go back" list of Albany Restaurants. Logan's Roadhouse just stole the top spot and I have no idea if their food is any good or not..


----------



## Laneybird (Jun 8, 2011)

Tbug, Robert,Nic,JeffC,boneboy96,Messican,Cajun,SirDuke,Fishbait,DavidW,Slip,Quack,Keebs,Snowey,BBQBOSS,Gobblinwoods,jmfauver,ETC!   


It's been real fun reading and writing here around the campfire, but with a BMI of 15, it doesn't look good for me.  I've met some and talked to some on the phone, but looks like it's coming to an end real soon.


How come people that are alittle large live to be in there 90's and I'm on my way out.

Dang that pbradley!!!   Wait till I see him again, if I can arrange it by next week.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 8, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Tbug, Robert,Nic,JeffC,boneboy96,Messican,Cajun,SirDuke,Fishbait,DavidW,Slip,Quack,Keebs,Snowey,BBQBOSS,Gobblinwoods,jmfauver,ETC!
> 
> 
> It's been real fun reading and writing here around the campfire, but with a BMI of 15, it doesn't look good for me.  I've met some and talked to some on the phone, but looks like it's coming to an end real soon.
> ...



I'm still on the wire about 2029.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 8, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I'm thinking some broiled fish with garlic mashed taters and broccoli     Or a floral medley of califlower, broccoli, carrots, etc etc



It was delicious!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> It was delicious!!!



Oh yeah, jackleg. At 12:39 today you butt dialed me...


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 8, 2011)

alrighty...time to head home to relax for a few hours.   Later peeps!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh yeah, jackleg. At 12:39 today you butt dialed me...



musta been some other jackleg.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> musta been some other jackleg.



Nope, it had your name on it, and it was 770-br549. Not sure what all of the grunting was about...


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 8, 2011)

That's a totally diff # than U told me to call!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## david w. (Jun 8, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Tbug, Robert,Nic,JeffC,boneboy96,Messican,Cajun,SirDuke,Fishbait,DavidW,Slip,Quack,Keebs,Snowey,BBQBOSS,Gobblinwoods,jmfauver,ETC!
> 
> 
> It's been real fun reading and writing here around the campfire, but with a BMI of 15, it doesn't look good for me.  I've met some and talked to some on the phone, but looks like it's coming to an end real soon.
> ...


----------



## david w. (Jun 8, 2011)

turtlebug said:


>



Hey!This one is occupied...


----------



## Laneybird (Jun 8, 2011)

turtlebug said:


>




Eye ball, got you told.    Oh my goodness, did I just write that?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2011)

turtlebug said:


>



OK, now you're creeping me out...


----------



## Laneybird (Jun 8, 2011)

david w. said:


>




Whatcha whipping me for?   By the way, have you seen pbradley?  I'm off to the PF, be back......


----------



## david w. (Jun 8, 2011)

It isn't working miguel...


----------



## david w. (Jun 8, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Whatcha whipping me for?   By the way, have you seen pbradley?  I'm off to the PF, be back......



maybe.......


----------



## david w. (Jun 8, 2011)

Kmc the STAWKER......


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 8, 2011)

david w. said:


> Kmc the STAWKER......



I was eating! So I had only one finger to type with! I'm about done with my wish sandwich!


----------



## david w. (Jun 8, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> I was eating! So I had only one finger to type with! I'm about done with my wish sandwich!



Look at all the !!!! marks....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2011)

turtlebug said:


>



Does that mean you're a hawt angel?? 


kmckinnie said:


> I was eating! So I had only one finger to type with! I'm about done with my wish sandwich!



And typing with one finger is different for you how?


----------



## Laneybird (Jun 8, 2011)

turtlebug said:


>





oh k.....


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 8, 2011)

david w. said:


> Look at all the !!!! marks....



What soes that mean?


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Bubbette just got home from Savannah.
> Remember: I was with ya'll all night and NEVER went to ebay!!!



Yea, I saw. Don't worry. Since I contacted them so soon they cancelled your order. 



Les Miles said:


> I bet I can teach Bubbette how to check your internet browsing history.



Already did and took care of it. Also cancelled his ebay account and his credit card. 



turtlebug said:


> Leave him alone.
> 
> All my Wobbert-Woo!  wants to do is to be free to slay pork and not be hassled by da' man.
> 
> Or in this case, the Bubbette.



Hey you, don't encourage him! 



Les Miles said:


> When do the other 4 arrive???



They don't. See above. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, Bayou's is no longer on the top of the "Do not go back" list of Albany Restaurants. Logan's Roadhouse just stole the top spot and I have no idea if their food is any good or not..



Oh man. I guess you weren't here a couple of months ago when they failed the food service inspection. 

http://www.walb.com/story/14056601/...ctions-jan-5-2011-jan-12-2011?redirected=true


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm done now! I drinking my water! I'm typeing in the dark so every now and then I miss a key! LOLs


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 8, 2011)

Well, Fishbait just played on the Death Clock. 

I'll be single in 16 years.


----------



## david w. (Jun 8, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> I'm done now! I drinking my water! I'm typeing in the dark so every now and then I miss a key! LOLs



HEY!Folks!Whats!UP!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 8, 2011)

M C,
You may not believe this! but I type almost as fast with 1 finger as I do with 2!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Yea, I saw. Don't worry. Since I contacted them so soon they cancelled your order.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they also failed the service inspection I gave them.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Well, Fishbait just played on the Death Clock.
> 
> I'll be single in 16 years.



REALLY??


----------



## Laneybird (Jun 8, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Well, Fishbait just played on the Death Clock.
> 
> I'll be single in 16 years.




See what I mean?   Where in the heck is Phillip!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 8, 2011)

david w. said:


> HEY!Folks!Whats!UP!



Nothing! Its just dark!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 8, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Yea, I saw. Don't worry. Since I contacted them so soon they cancelled your order.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You know I got your back any day.  



But will you ride me around through the woods on a 4-wheeler? 

Walk me to the stand in pitch black darkness with evil, murderous wild hogs around?

Crawl on your belly through briars and snakes to retreive a semi-dead hog I shot in the booty?




Nope, didn't think so. So I gotta spread the love.


----------



## fishbait (Jun 8, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Well, Fishbait just played on the Death Clock.
> 
> I'll be single in 16 years.



We can make it sooner!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Well, Fishbait just played on the Death Clock.
> 
> I'll be single in 16 years.



The first time i played it, i was supposed to have died 6 years ago. The 2nd time i played it, i leave june of next year. The 3rd tme i played it, i lied about everything and got 14 more years. So,,,,,,,,, i cheated death.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2011)

fishbait said:


> We can make it sooner!



DOH!!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 8, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> See what I mean?   Where in the heck is Phillip!



Hiding after posting that I'm sure.   




Miguel Cervantes said:


> REALLY??



Mebbe  



Naw, I hope not. As much as we argue and fuss. He is my buddy and I can't imagine life without him. 

Besides, Mini-Me would rather have him fix her hair than me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Hiding after posting that I'm sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She likes what he does with hackle feathers doesn't she...


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 8, 2011)

fishbait said:


> We can make it sooner!



We regret to inform you that the above poster is not available to post at this time.

He's busy icing down his pinky toe.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> We regret to inform you that the above poster is not available to post at this time.
> 
> He's busy icing down his pinky toe.



What did he say when he injured it???


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She likes what he does with hackle feathers doesn't she...



No! 

The child, at 13 is about as far from a fashionista as you can get.  

Pony tail, t-shirt, jeans and tennis shoes. That's her drill. No make-up, no hair curling. Give her deodorant and a toothbrush and she's good to go.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 8, 2011)

miguel cervantes said:


> what did he say when he injured it???



Uncle uncle!!!! Okay woman, let go of my toe!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2011)

time to check the camera again. So far, the daytime range seems to be about 15-20 feet which isn't bad considering the temps. Now its time to test the night range and flash.


----------



## Laneybird (Jun 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What did he say when he injured it???



No...what did he say when you stomped on it?


----------



## fishbait (Jun 8, 2011)

Sorry to inform Pookie that I will be unable to attend weekend hunt.
 Due to wifey assaulting my wittle pig.


----------



## david w. (Jun 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> time to check the camera again. So far, the daytime range seems to be about 15-20 feet which isn't bad considering the temps. Now its time to test the night range and flash.



Time to go piggy hunting...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2011)

fishbait said:


> Sorry to inform Pookie that I will be unable to attend weekend hunt.
> Due to wifey assaulting my wittle pig.



Did she choot it?


----------



## Laneybird (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey JeffC, did you and MM catch any fish last weekend?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2011)

fishbait said:


> Sorry to inform Pookie that I will be unable to attend weekend hunt.
> Due to wifey assaulting my wittle pig.


----------



## david w. (Jun 8, 2011)

All of the blackberries are dried up...


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 8, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> No...what did he say when you stomped on it?








fishbait said:


> Sorry to inform Pookie that I will be unable to attend weekend hunt.
> Due to wifey assaulting my wittle pig.



Hush up and find my Thermacell.   


(And wax my bowstring while you're at it)   





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did she choot it?




Waste ammo on that hairy little thing? 

Pinch and twist baby, pinch and twist.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> time to check the camera again. So far, the daytime range seems to be about 15-20 feet which isn't bad considering the temps. Now its time to test the night range and flash.



How are you going to test it!


----------



## fishbait (Jun 8, 2011)

Not that good of a shoot.


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 8, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> You know I got your back any day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welp, you're right on that count. I prefer the comfort of my recliner in my air conditioned house. 



rhbama3 said:


> The first time i played it, i was supposed to have died 6 years ago. The 2nd time i played it, i leave june of next year. The 3rd tme i played it, i lied about everything and got 14 more years. So,,,,,,,,, i cheated death.



I guess it counted that time 6 years ago when you went huntin' and I told you to stay home.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> How are you going to test it!



You start way back, walk 5 steps toward the camera, stop and count to 20, then take 5 more steps, and repeat till the camera flashes. Then you know your range.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 8, 2011)

fishbait said:


> Not that good of a shoot.





Might I suggest one eye open....


----------



## fishbait (Jun 8, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Might I suggest one eye open....



For what?


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You start way back, walk 5 steps toward the camera, stop and count to 20, then take 5 more steps, and repeat till the camera flashes. Then you know your range.



And you run into the door frame on your way back into the house 'cause you're blind.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You start way back, walk 5 steps toward the camera, stop and count to 20, then take 5 more steps, and repeat till the camera flashes. Then you know your range.



Don't forget to Work it!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You start way back, walk 5 steps toward the camera, stop and count to 20, then take 5 more steps, and repeat till the camera flashes. Then you know your range.



thats a good test!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It didn't have no tail...
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I still had my pickup. I'd line it and fill if full of ice in the mornings. It'd be just about ready for chunky dunkin by about lunch time..



I saw some high school students do this once.  Inexperience and not understanding momentum but the truck into a metal guard pole when they tried to turn.   Funny to watch.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 8, 2011)

fishbait said:


> For what?



Sleeping


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Pinch and twist baby, pinch and twist.



Yara flashbacks!!!! Stop it!!! Stop it!!!


----------



## fishbait (Jun 8, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Sleeping



Then I wouldn't be sleeping.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Hey JeffC, did you and MM catch any fish last weekend?



Hey Lane...I already had other plans for that weekend, going weekend after next one morning.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 8, 2011)

fishbait said:


> Then I wouldn't be sleeping.



Gee, I married a rocket scientist.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Gee, I married a rocket scientist.


Fishbait's and Astronut??


----------



## fishbait (Jun 8, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Gee, I married a rocket scientist.



Nope! I be a mechanic. 
So who be on the sly?


----------



## Laneybird (Jun 8, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Gee, I married a rocket scientist.


----------



## Laneybird (Jun 8, 2011)

fishbait said:


> Nope! I be a mechanic.
> So who be on the sly?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Don't forget to Work it!



I decided to go with shabby chc for the photo shoot:


----------



## david w. (Jun 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I decided to go with shabby chc for the photo shoot:



cigs are bad for you..


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 8, 2011)

fishbait said:


> Nope! I be a mechanic.
> So who be on the sly?



An unemployed waiter who likes pinching baby cheeks, thinks hunting is more important that life or death and shoots tree rats off of a ladder stand while he's in it.  



A real man's man and a woman's dream.     
















































IDIOT!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I decided to go with shabby chc for the photo shoot:



You're a politician?


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I decided to go with shabby chc for the photo shoot:



Oh wow! It's a pig finding machine!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> An unemployed waiter who likes pinching baby cheeks, thinks hunting is more important that life or death and shoots tree rats off of a ladder stand while he's in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was so wrong on so many levels...


----------



## fishbait (Jun 8, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> An unemployed waiter who likes pinching baby cheeks, thinks hunting is more important that life or death and shoots tree rats off of a ladder stand while he's in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't compete with a mister fix it.
I must now be moving on.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2011)

david w. said:


> cigs are bad for you..



i know, i know........ BUT i quit dranking and sniffing glue. Thats something anyway.


----------



## Laneybird (Jun 8, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> An unemployed waiter who likes pinching baby cheeks, thinks hunting is more important that life or death and shoots tree rats off of a ladder stand while he's in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






You know, I knew there was something I liked about Fishbait!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 8, 2011)

fishbait said:


> Can't compete with a mister fix it.
> I must now be moving on.



If she won't appreciate you then I've got a spare bedroom, and I won't pinch and twist your piggies...


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> i know, i know........ BUT i quit dranking and sniffing glue. Thats something anyway.



But you still huff Hog Wild.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If she won't appreciate you then I've got a spare bedroom, and I won't pinch and twist your piggies...


What the....???? If Fishbait needs new living quarters, we have a nice purty room painted all pink just for him. Even has a TV and a chair in there! 


turtlebug said:


> But you still huff Hog Wild.



and looking forward to sipping 12 year old snowcone syrup too!


----------



## david w. (Jun 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> i know, i know........ BUT i quit dranking and sniffing glue. Thats something anyway.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2011)

Excuse me, excuse me.....just passing through!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Excuse me, excuse me.....just passing through!


Watch the elbows, dude! 
Don't step on Fishbaits toe!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Watch the elbows, dude!
> Don't step on Fishbaits toe!



Ooops sorry...crocs don't hurt too bad!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 8, 2011)

better not go at night


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 8, 2011)

Well, niters folks.   I'll leave you with this one thought!  


I heard if you put baking soda on your tongue and your left pinky toe on the ground cable of your battery (ignition on ACC of course) if the radio sound dips then you need to change the solenoid on your left blinker. Got this from a guy I know that was in prison w/ the brother of a Yugo engineer, totally reliable!
Oh and you need to change your oil every 4350 miles (give or take 6.1KM) but what they don't tell you is that you can change it with the oil from any newer model of the same make as long as it is the same body color and that oil has equal or less milage!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 8, 2011)

What have you idgits been up to in here???


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 9, 2011)

Knock knock..


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 9, 2011)

Who's there?


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 9, 2011)

Comeaux..


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 9, 2011)

Comeaux who???


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 9, 2011)

Comeaux it's late, let's go to bed.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 9, 2011)

morning folks


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Well, niters folks.   I'll leave you with this one thought!
> 
> 
> I heard if you put baking soda on your tongue and your left pinky toe on the ground cable of your battery (ignition on ACC of course) if the radio sound dips then you need to change the solenoid on your left blinker. Got this from a guy I know that was in prison w/ the brother of a Yugo engineer, totally reliable!
> Oh and you need to change your oil every 4350 miles (give or take 6.1KM) but what they don't tell you is that you can change it with the oil from any newer model of the same make as long as it is the same body color and that oil has equal or less milage!



Stay out of the little yellow pills bro'.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 9, 2011)

morning waderilvers


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 9, 2011)

did someone forget to set the alarm clocks ....It's slow in here!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2011)

Where IS FRIDAY HIDING???????????????


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 9, 2011)

They are  still here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mattech (Jun 9, 2011)

Mornin' everyone. Back to the boring day of listening a borig man lecture allllllllllllllllll  day!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 9, 2011)

Howdy folks.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> They are  still here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Donuts, go buy donuts!!



mattech said:


> Mornin' everyone. Back to the boring day of listening a borig man lecture allllllllllllllllll  day!






BBQBOSS said:


> Howdy folks.


 Hi................


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 9, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> did someone forget to set the alarm clocks ....It's slow in here!!!!



Someone forgot to turn my brain alarm on.. its still asleep


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 9, 2011)

mattech said:


> Mornin' everyone. Back to the boring day of listening a borig man lecture allllllllllllllllll  day!


Beuller beuller beuller


BBQBOSS said:


> Howdy folks.


Morning Boss.


Keebs said:


> Donuts, go buy donuts!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are on the third dozen,  4 gallon of cup joe to go, and two cream cheese danish for me. 


SnowHunter said:


> Someone forgot to turn my brain alarm on.. its still asleep



I thought you were up with the roosters?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Someone forgot to turn my brain alarm on.. its still asleep






threeleggedpigmy said:


> We are on the third dozen,  4 gallon of cup joe to go, and two _*cream cheese danish*_ for me.


 omgIlovethemthangs!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> omgIlovethemthangs!!!!!!!



30 sec


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> 30 sec


you inhaled them didn't you??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


>




Oh yeah...same to you!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh yeah...same to you!!!


----------



## david w. (Jun 9, 2011)

Chicken in the car and the car won't go...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


>







   Gettin ready for da "BIGEASY"


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2011)

david w. said:


> Chicken in the car and the car won't go...



No bueno!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2011)

david w. said:


> Chicken in the car and the car won't go...


Chicken can't start the engine?!?!


Jeff C. said:


> Gettin ready for da "BIGEASY"


 Got my skrimp order, right?!?!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Chicken can't start the engine?!?!
> 
> Got my skrimp order, right?!?!



Yes Ma'am....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2011)

david w. said:


> Chicken in the car and the car won't go...



Choke it!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes Ma'am....





Jeff C. said:


> Choke it!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2011)

Wut's fer lunch???


----------



## david w. (Jun 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> No bueno!!!



Speak english...



Keebs said:


> Chicken can't start the engine?!?!
> 
> Got my skrimp order, right?!?!


 HI keebs...




Jeff C. said:


> Choke it!!


----------



## david w. (Jun 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Wut's fer lunch???



Bacon,Egg,lettuce and mater sammich....


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Wut's fer lunch???


 grilled cheekun wangs & pasta salad.........


david w. said:


> HI keebs...


You find you a trucking school yet?  Also, check with owner/operators, sometimes you can train with them too........ I know you used to could anyway........ 



david w. said:


> Bacon,Egg,lettuce and mater sammich....


 I'm so ready for my maters to git ripe!!!


----------



## david w. (Jun 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> grilled cheekun wangs & pasta salad.........
> 
> You find you a trucking school yet?  Also, check with owner/operators, sometimes you can train with them too........ I know you used to could anyway........
> 
> ...




IM looking at two of them right now.Im trying to see if i can get a grant.If not,Im gonna have to go to a trucking company that pays for them and i'll just have to drive for them a couple of months.

I got this mater this mernin...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2011)

david w. said:


> IM looking at two of them right now.Im trying to see if i can get a grant.If not,Im gonna have to go to a trucking company that pays for them and i'll just have to drive for them a couple of months.
> 
> I got this mater this mernin...


Be sure to check out the reviews/scam listings for the companys too, just google the name & then put scam with the name........... just be careful & ask lots of questions!!
I got a couple that are HUGE but green as can be!  May have to just go ahead & fry dem babys UP!!


----------



## david w. (Jun 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Be sure to check out the reviews/scam listings for the companys too, just google the name & then put scam with the name........... just be careful & ask lots of questions!!
> I got a couple that are HUGE but green as can be!  May have to just go ahead & fry dem babys UP!!


yeah,I was looking at four,But two of em had bad reviews.

Have you some fried green maters...


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 9, 2011)

Morning drivelers


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2011)

david w. said:


> yeah,I was looking at four,But two of em had bad reviews.
> 
> Have you some fried green maters...






Les Miles said:


> Morning drivelers


 Hi


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 9, 2011)

I be tired this mernin...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I be tired this mernin...


 what in da world?


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> what in da world?



I didn't get to sleep until 5am or so


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I didn't get to sleep until 5am or so


 well, seems like you've had at least 7 hrs of sleep, dat's more than I usually get!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> well, seems like you've had at least 7 hrs of sleep, dat's more than I usually get!



I only had 4 then I had to start earning my keep around here 


Where's all the  usual suspects today?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I only had 4 then I had to start earning my keep around here
> 
> 
> Where's all the  usual suspects today?



 I dunno, lots going on, work being top of the list........ I'm just lucky to to be able to have about 7 or 8 tabs open & jump around to get my work done!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I dunno, lots going on, work being top of the list........ I'm just lucky to to be able to have about 7 or 8 tabs open & jump around to get my work done!



Hey slacker, I have 12 tabs open in Chrome


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 9, 2011)

Yup!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey slacker, I have 12 tabs open in Chrome


 I like to keep it simple............. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Yup!!


 Heeellllooooooo Quackster!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I am a simple minded twit.............
> 
> 
> Heeellllooooooo Quackster!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I know what ya mean, but keeping all these open at least makes me LOOK smarter than I really am............. oh my, did I type that out loud???


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 9, 2011)

I need a nap now...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 9, 2011)

Which of you is this?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2011)

david w. said:


> Speak english...
> 
> 
> HI keebs...



No habla engles...



david w. said:


> Bacon,Egg,lettuce and mater sammich....







Keebs said:


> grilled cheekun wangs & pasta salad.........
> 
> You find you a trucking school yet?  Also, check with owner/operators, sometimes you can train with them too........ I know you used to could anyway........
> 
> ...



 I gotta ax...Ham and cheese sammich, on the go 



Les Miles said:


> Morning drivelers





Les Miles said:


> I only had 4 then I had to start earning my keep around here
> 
> 
> Where's all the  usual suspects today?



You rang??? BTW...I'm innocent 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Yup!!



ah ahh...



gobbleinwoods said:


> Which of you is this?



Looks like boneboy move to me!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You rang??? BTW..._*I'm innocent*_


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


>








I ain't done nuttin'...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I ain't done nuttin'...


 maybe not yet, but you were thinkin it, now weren't ya?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2011)

Gotta go load up some icechestssssss


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> maybe not yet, but you were thinkin it, now weren't ya?



Always...cain't hep it!!!


----------



## david w. (Jun 9, 2011)

Cdl school cost alot....Oh well,I gotta do it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2011)

david w. said:


> Cdl school cost alot....Oh well,I gotta do it.



Go fer it!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta go load up some icechestssssss






Jeff C. said:


> Always...cain't hep it!!!












david w. said:


> Cdl school cost alot....Oh well,I gotta do it.


You Can DO IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## david w. (Jun 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Go fer it!!!



I sure am.



Keebs said:


> You Can DO IT!!!!!!!!!


uhhhhh,a cheerleader...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2011)

david w. said:


> I sure am.
> 
> 
> uhhhhh,a cheerleader...


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> No habla engles...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 9, 2011)

Think I'll have a drank . . . 




eh  eh

eh   eh


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think I'll have a drank . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think I'll have a drank . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you are just having one make it a good one.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


>







Whaaaaa  ? ?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If you are just having one make it a good one.


 Good Goobley Goobers Bat Man!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 9, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If you are just having one make it a good one.






I like da way you think/drink!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaa  ? ?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


>











I'm stuck in my beanbag chair . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm stuck in my beanbag chair . . .


But can ya reach your Cheeto's?!?!?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> But can ya reach your Cheeto's?!?!?





eh  eh


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> eh  eh


 yo drank?


----------



## david w. (Jun 9, 2011)

Who wants to be my snuggle bear?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 9, 2011)

david w. said:


> Who wants to be my snuggle bear?



Quack does.


----------



## david w. (Jun 9, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Quack does.



But you can cook....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2011)

Blackbeards at 6:30 tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You Can DO IT!!!!!!!!!




  You've got me peggged.... 



david w. said:


> I sure am.
> 
> 
> uhhhhh,a cheerleader...







Keebs said:


>
















boneboy96 said:


>



You've done something like that, I know!!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Think I'll have a drank . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...













gobbleinwoods said:


> If you are just having one make it a good one.




I think I could slurp on one of those fer a while



Hooked On Quack said:


> _I'm stuck in my beanbag chair _. . .





david w. said:


> Who wants to be my snuggle bear?




See above David!!


----------



## david w. (Jun 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You've got me peggged....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Blackbeards at 6:30 tonight.



Ima have to get down there and try that place one day...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ima have to get down there and try that place one day...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ima have to get down there and try that place one day...



Did you get my PM??


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Did you get my PM??



Nope...but you got my skrimp order!     Enjoy the Big Easy, and say HI to Teri and Jared and Kaitlyn.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Blackbeards at 6:30 tonight.


 have some fried catfish & skrimp & scallops for me, pwease!!!!!!


Jeff C. said:


> You've got me peggged....





BBQBOSS said:


> Ima have to get down there and try that place one day...


 worth the trip, fer sure! well, that & a couple other things/folks/youknow...............


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> have some fried catfish & skrimp & scallops for me, pwease!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> worth the trip, fer sure! well, that & a couple other things/folks/youknow...............





All you can eat speckled trout, Darlin`! The Redhead will most assuredly have shrimp.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Nope...but you got my skrimp order!     Enjoy the Big Easy, and say HI to Teri and Jared and Kaitlyn.



Will do, Bob....hopin I can get into the speckled trouts and red fish too!!  



Keebs said:


> have some fried catfish & skrimp & scallops for me, pwease!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> worth the trip, fer sure! well, that & a couple other things/folks/youknow...............



Sounds goood!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> All you can eat speckled trout, Darlin`! The Redhead will most assuredly have shrimp.



Dannng...can't beat that with a stick!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2011)

Anyone wanna give this freecell game a shot? 

# 30615


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Dannng...can't beat that with a stick!!!





And they are somewhat GOOD!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> All you can eat speckled trout, Darlin`! The Redhead will most assuredly have shrimp.


 and pinch da messican on da butt for me, I know he's missing me!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> and pinch da messican on da butt for me, I know he's missing me!





Oh no!!    You pinch him yourself! Or get Robert to do it!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh no!!    You pinch him yourself! Or get Robert to do it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> And they are somewhat GOOD!!!



I bet...I gave Keebs some, she's still got'em. Looks like I'm gonna have to go down there, cook them and spoon feed her like a Queen


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Did you get my PM??



Oh yeah, sorry im out on this one.  No one eats skrimps at my house but me...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Oh yeah, sorry im out on this one.  No one eats skrimps at my house but me...



10-4....You got any Sauce???


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I bet...I gave Keebs some, she's still got'em. Looks like I'm gonna have to go down there, cook them and spoon feed her like a Queen






BBQBOSS said:


> Oh yeah, sorry im out on this one.  No one eats skrimps at my house but me...


That'd be more for ME!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2011)

Tryin to rain here....thundering, cloudy, anyway. 

Wait...no wonder, I left my irrigation on in the garden


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 9, 2011)

Come on rain!!!!

Alright folks, gonna go take a little nap, before I make that drive tonight...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Come on rain!!!!
> 
> Alright folks, gonna go take a little nap, before I make that drive tonight...



Be safe Brother


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Come on rain!!!!
> 
> Alright folks, gonna go take a little nap, before I make that drive tonight...


 Have a safe trip, Chief!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Blackbeards at 6:30 tonight.



Miz Helen says we're going, so i guess i'll see ya'll there!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Miz Helen says we're going, so i guess i'll see ya'll there!





So far, it`s us, Tim, and Hugh.


----------



## slip (Jun 9, 2011)

Raining.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 9, 2011)

slip said:


> Raining.



What is this thing you call "rain"? I've heard of it before....


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 9, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Come on rain!!!!
> 
> Alright folks, gonna go take a little nap, before I make that drive tonight...





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Be safe Brother





Keebs said:


> Have a safe trip, Chief!!!



  X3


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2011)

It's hotter than a $500 ,,,,,umm,,,,,,well,,,,,,it's hot...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2011)

slip said:


> Raining.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> What is this thing you call "rain"? I've heard of it before....


I think it's a myth they started up in the nawthern part of the state...........



Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's hotter than a $500 ,,,,,umm,,,,,,well,,,,,,it's hot...


 easy der bigboy, don't go spoutin off too quick like...........


----------



## david w. (Jun 9, 2011)

Looks like it wants to rain here.PLease. give me some rain...


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 9, 2011)

Y'all have a good time tonight at this place called Blackbeards.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Miz Helen says we're going, so i guess i'll see ya'll there!



Can you schwing by the Courtyard? My dang tag was stolen today...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2011)

david w. said:


> Looks like it wants to rain here.PLease. give me some rain...


 hope ya get some, DW!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can you schwing by the Courtyard? My dang tag was stolen today...


 well dang!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 9, 2011)

it's time.............. later ya'll!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can you schwing by the Courtyard? My dang tag was stolen today...



you're kidding!!!??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2011)

Keebs said:


> hope ya get some, DW!
> 
> 
> well dang!



They took my Crimson Tide plate frame, the license tag and the screws. I'm pretty sure it happened on the job site. They better hope I don't catch up with em', cause there'll be a better chance of finding Jimmy Hoffa than them...


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They took my Crimson Tide plate frame, the license tag and the screws. I'm pretty sure it happened on the job site. They better hope I don't catch up with em', cause there'll be a better chance of finding Jimmy Hoffa than them...



That's almost as bad as someone stealing your Bama flag at an away game or something... 

Hate to hear that Hugh. Seems like you can't have anything these days without someone trying to steal it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They took my Crimson Tide plate frame, the license tag and the screws. I'm pretty sure it happened on the job site. They better hope I don't catch up with em', cause there'll be a better chance of finding Jimmy Hoffa than them...



Any Corndogs on the site? Them LSUsers are bad to break and steal Bama gear.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> That's almost as bad as someone stealing your Bama flag at an away game or something...
> 
> Hate to hear that Hugh. Seems like you can't have anything these days without someone trying to steal it.





rhbama3 said:


> Any Corndogs on the site? Them LSUsers are bad to break and steal Bama gear.



Beat ya to it


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Beat ya to it



Don't laugh, you know its true. 

Man, i am so excited about Foobaw this year! My surgeon (UF grad) got his seats upgraded to the "Touchdown Terrace" at whatever them reptiles call their stadium. Reckon those swampers will be surprised when the security guard opens the door for me and Bubbette in all our crimson and white?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Any Corndogs on the site? Them LSUsers are bad to break and steal Bama gear.



If I had to guess I would put odds on the lying bean eater that is pouring our concrete. One of his guys got hurt, sprained his wrist real bad yesterday, and he didn't report it to the super. I told him that his guy was off of the job permanently because of that little error. If I find out he was the one, our concrete company will have to import two more guys instead of just one. If it wasn't him then I have no idea..


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 9, 2011)

What's fer supper??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> What's fer supper??



Chittlins n cabbage...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Chittlins n cabbage...



thems conjurin foods.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 9, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> What's fer supper??



GOOD seafood!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> thems conjurin foods.....



I'm watchin a show about volcano's. I couldn't help it..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If I had to guess I would put odds on the lying bean eater that is pouring our concrete. One of his guys got hurt, sprained his wrist real bad yesterday, and he didn't report it to the super. I told him that his guy was off of the job permanently because of that little error. If I find out he was the one, our concrete company will have to import two more guys instead of just one. If it wasn't him then I have no idea..



Have you already got a police report? I would think that a report in hand would take care of any problems if you got stopped.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jun 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> GOOD seafood!



sheep, mutton, hog, frog, dog, chicken, beef, bull or bear....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 9, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> sheep, mutton, hog, frog, dog, chicken, beef, bull or bear....



Thats a big negative, Ghost Rider, the plate is full.......


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't laugh, you know its true.




I know not what ye speaks of...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 9, 2011)

time for some hot water and soap. See ya'll in a few.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Have you already got a police report? I would think that a report in hand would take care of any problems if you got stopped.



Yeah, took an hour out of my day to do that little task...


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 9, 2011)

See you idgits later, I gotta geaux.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> See you idgits later, I gotta geaux.



Don't use all of the TP.


----------



## Otis (Jun 9, 2011)

Once upon a time, not so long ago....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2011)

Otis said:


> Once upon a time, not so long ago....



Oh brother, she's still stawkin you huh?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 9, 2011)

This AIN't the sports forum. . . soooooooo Roll ****ss
. .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This AIN't the sports forum. . . soooooooo Roll ****ss
> . .



I've got a few thousand persimmon seeds in my truck. Imma comin by your place on da way home tomorrow and dumpin dem in yo field..


----------



## Otis (Jun 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got a few thousand persimmon seeds in my truck. Imma comin by your place on da way home tomorrow and dumpin dem in yo field..





Do that and he may start dove season early.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> GOOD seafood!




No such thing.


----------



## Otis (Jun 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> No such thing.





Sure hope you find some blackberries this year


----------



## david w. (Jun 9, 2011)

What's this clear stuff falling outtta the sky?


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 9, 2011)

Otis said:


> Sure hope you find some blackberries this year



You watching the weather or what?    

Just checked the ones in my yard. It's gonna take a LOT more than that hour of rain we had the other day to plump them suckers up.


----------



## Otis (Jun 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> You watching the weather or what?
> 
> Just checked the ones in my yard. It's gonna take a LOT more than that hour of rain we had the other day to plump them suckers up.




All I know is I should be on top of the list from last year to get some.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 9, 2011)

Well for anyone interested, ERD didn't get to see the doc today. We did see a smart behind student PA that set me off. Then after three hours, we walked out. My motherly-gut-instinct said this wasn't the doctor for him and I think I was right.

Back to the drawing board.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 9, 2011)

What time does the 2nd shift on here start!
Looks like yall have left work now and have to go home and get on the personals TTYL Km the stalker!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 9, 2011)

Okay where is our Yellowstone admin?   What do you think is going on with this poor bison.   Being excommunicated from the herd?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 9, 2011)

It most be suppertime! So folks say dinner! I say suppertime!!!!!!

Nanno Nanno


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 9, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Okay where is our Yellowstone admin?   What do you think is going on with this poor bison.   Being excommunicated from the herd?



She is stomppen water rattle gators with her new nake boots!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> What time does the 2nd shift on here start!
> Looks like yall have left work now and have to go home and get on the personals TTYL Km the stalker!


Hey i'm here! What, that don't count? Heck i been cooking for twenty 'er so stupid foolz.  Nen where you come from? I bet that Bamer got a room with a view. Yeee Hawww. Not too bad for you cowgirls.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Well for anyone interested, ERD didn't get to see the doc today. We did see a smart behind student PA that set me off. Then after three hours, we walked out. My motherly-gut-instinct said this wasn't the doctor for him and I think I was right.
> 
> Back to the drawing board.


WELL! You shoulda walked out sooner. Dang! whatsa matter with ya? Gots to know how to fix those fools.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> You watching the weather or what?
> 
> Just checked the ones in my yard. It's gonna take a LOT more than that hour of rain we had the other day to plump them suckers up.


or what.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 9, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey i'm here! What, that don't count? Heck i been cooking for twenty 'er so stupid foolz.  Nen where you come from? I bet that Bamer got a room with a view. Yeee Hawww. Not too bad for you cowgirls.



My plane need new plugs and wires should I replace them be for we get airborn! Or after we land again!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2011)

Just kma, yuk, yuk, yooooo.  Freaking family tree couldn't get off the ground. Need wings to breath.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> My plane need new plugs and wires should I replace them be for we get airborn! Or after we land again!


Soon as you can bud. No place to pull over "up " there.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2011)

Wherz that Bamer feller? I haz a sompin for that girl. Lol


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 9, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Soon as you can bud. No place to pull over "up " there.



Thanks for that info!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Wherz that Bamer feller? I haz a sompin for that girl. Lol



He should be waddling in the house right about now. We gorged ourselves at Blackbeards. He had trouble getting the waitress to understand his husband lingo.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He should be waddling in the house right about now. We gorged ourselves at Blackbeards. He had trouble getting the waitress to understand his husband lingo.



Did he have to talk louder?    Or use smaller words?  :Gone:


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He should be waddling in the house right about now. We gorged ourselves at Blackbeards. He had trouble getting the waitress to understand his husband lingo.










gobbleinwoods said:


> Did he have to talk louder?    Or use smaller words?  :gone:





You woulda had to been there... 



I`m about to bust wide open.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 9, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Wherz that Bamer feller? I haz a sompin for that girl. Lol



Whattup, HT?

Just kicked the shoes off and waitng on the new Swamp People to come on.
Bugsy, sure hate to hear that about the Doc's office. As long as you are in a bad mood, we had a late heart get added on for tomorrow. Stewart county trail cam retrival is looking kinda iffy at best. Depends on what time i get out of the big house.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Did he have to talk louder?    Or use smaller words?  :Gone:


Shoot boy, that's easy. What you think?  Girl runned outta fangers and toez.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Did he have to talk louder?    Or use smaller words?  :Gone:



He said Fried Tomato's, she said Fried Pickles. He said Texas Toast, she said green beans. Clearly there was a conflict in communications between the two of them. She was treating him as if he were her husband....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He said Fried Tomato's, she said Fried Pickles. He said Texas Toast, she said green beans. Clearly there was a conflict in communications between the two of them. She was treating him as if he were her husband....



I have no idea what her deal was.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2011)

Enjoyed the supper, folks.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Whattup, HT?
> 
> Just kicked the shoes off and waitng on the new Swamp People to come on.
> Bugsy, sure hate to hear that about the Doc's office. As long as you are in a bad mood, we had a late heart get added on for tomorrow. Stewart county trail cam retrival is looking kinda iffy at best. Depends on what time i get out of the big house.


Ell dadgum, are iz a Bammer feller atter all.  Hey boy, i done gotz you another perty cottonmouth. It was a she girl.  Plenty ticked off at me, but at juz makes me go fo da kill a lot harder. Yea.  Perty girl she is. Do you wantz the skin?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Enjoyed the supper, folks.


Well, i didn't get none! What bout that? Huh ?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I have no idea what her deal was.


 Er anything else fo that matter of fact. Lol Hey Sparky, come on.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Whattup, HT?
> 
> Just kicked the shoes off and waitng on the new Swamp People to come on.
> Bugsy, sure hate to hear that about the Doc's office. As long as you are in a bad mood, we had a late heart get added on for tomorrow. Stewart county trail cam retrival is looking kinda iffy at best. Depends on what time i get out of the big house.




When you walk into a Doctor's office and the smell of potpourri is so strong that it almost knocks you down, all the magazines are ELLE and VOGUE and the staff are all sportin implants, beyond bleach blonde hair, orange skin and wearing tighter than tight/low-cut scrubs and then you realize one of them is the DOCTOR, don't even waste your time signing in.    

No big deal about the cams and such. We'll deal with what we got when we get there.  

Besides, nobody here is getting off early tomorrow so don't wait on us for supper.

The Trooper is officially DEAD. Puking oil like crazy. Gotta replace the main seal. I asked ERD how much that was gonna be, he said "Oh, it ain't gonna be but around $80, problem is we have to take the whole motor out to do it"....again...    

The good news is I sacrificed 16 hours of PTO time and snatched June 30th through July 4th off.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Enjoyed the supper, folks.



It was great Nic. I was surrounded by redheads, one that pinched my rear and one that kept me entertained the entire time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> When you walk into a Doctor's office and the smell of potpourri is so strong that it almost knocks you down, all the magazines are ELLE and VOGUE and the staff are all sportin implants, beyond bleach blonde hair, orange skin and wearing tighter than tight/low-cut scrubs and then you realize one of them is the DOCTOR, don't even waste your time signing in.



I'm not feeling so good. Where is this Dr. again?


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It was great Nic. I was surrounded by redheads and a Bama Boy that pinched my rear and kept me entertained the entire time.



Wobbert-Woo!  cheatin on Fishbait!  

I'm gonna TEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLL!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Wobbert-Woo!  cheatin on Fishbait!
> 
> I'm gonna TEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLL!



Wobbert ain't no redhead...


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm not feeling so good. Where is this Dr. again?



Tell me it's nothing more than a stumped toe or you should probably just call the funeral home instead. I'm still of the notion that Doctors should look respectable.  

She's a Doctor moonlighting as a stripper I think.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 9, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Ell dadgum, are iz a Bammer feller atter all.  Hey boy, i done gotz you another perty cottonmouth. It was a she girl.  Plenty ticked off at me, but at juz makes me go fo da kill a lot harder. Yea.  Perty girl she is. Do you wantz the skin?



I appreciate it, but i'll pass. my idea of a knife sheath made of moccasin hide is a lot more expensive than i thought it would be.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wobbert ain't no redhead...



Read it again. I had edited it for correctness.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Tell me it's nothing more than a stumped toe or you should probably just call the funeral home instead. I'm still of the notion that Doctors should look respectable.
> 
> She's a Doctor moonlighting as a stripper I think.



I'm still not getting your point. Sounds just like the place to go to me!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm still not getting your point. Sounds just like the place to go to me!!!!


----------



## fishbait (Jun 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm still not getting your point. Sounds just like the place to go to me!!!!



Me to brother.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 9, 2011)

fishbait said:


> Me to brother.



I'm repossesing your MacBook.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> When you walk into a Doctor's office and the smell of potpourri is so strong that it almost knocks you down, all the magazines are ELLE and VOGUE and the staff are all sportin implants, beyond bleach blonde hair, orange skin and wearing tighter than tight/low-cut scrubs and then you realize one of them is the DOCTOR, don't even waste your time signing in.
> 
> No big deal about the cams and such. We'll deal with what we got when we get there.
> 
> ...


You been told bout them troopers, nen what ya go and do? Get one. Oh well. Hey ya may need to change your brand of magazines and start burning more pop oil. 
 Aww heck, whatz a main seal, wqhen you gotta 1300.00$ shotgun. Pocket change babe! Hey,......what's a trip to Vegas anyway.  Much rather be in Berlin. Pifffft


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Tell me it's nothing more than a stumped toe or you should probably just call the funeral home instead. I'm still of the notion that Doctors should look respectable.
> 
> She's a Doctor moonlighting as a stripper I think.



Do you need an appointment or can you just sit in the waiting room?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> When you walk into a Doctor's office and the smell of potpourri is so strong that it almost knocks you down, all the magazines are ELLE and VOGUE and the staff are all sportin implants, beyond bleach blonde hair, orange skin and wearing tighter than tight/low-cut scrubs and then you realize one of them is the DOCTOR, don't even waste your time signing in.
> 
> No big deal about the cams and such. We'll deal with what we got when we get there.
> 
> ...



That wasn't a doc's office! You went to Hooters ! 

I'll check the schedule tomorrow about those days.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> That wasn't a doc's office! You went to Hooters !
> 
> I'll check the schedule tomorrow about those days.



I think Hooters is open every day.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 9, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> You been told bout them troopers, nen what ya go and do? Get one. Oh well. Hey ya may need to change your brand of magazines and start burning more pop oil.
> Aww heck, whatz a main seal, wqhen you gotta 1300.00$ shotgun. Pocket change babe! Hey,......what's a trip to Vegas anyway.  Much rather be in Berlin. Pifffft



Never got my Benelli.  I bought land. 

Exactly how many tops you popped so far? 




gobbleinwoods said:


> Do you need an appointment or can you just sit in the waiting room?



Hush it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I'm repossesing your MacBook.



That was spiteful!!


----------



## fishbait (Jun 9, 2011)

Shoot! Sounds better than Hooters!!!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I appreciate it, but i'll pass. my idea of a knife sheath made of moccasin hide is a lot more expensive than i thought it would be.


Now i know that is a bold face LIE! If i had yo money, i'd burn mine. Shoot boy who you tryin be fool. Sir duke make the best holsters for ANYTHING. Sir Duke my friend too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2011)

fishbait said:


> Shoot! Sounds better than Hooters!!!!!


I wonder what their wings are like?


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> That wasn't a doc's office! You went to Hooters !
> 
> I'll check the schedule tomorrow about those days.



Yeah well there's a school in Des Moine, Iowa that's selling medical degrees to Hooters waitresses.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2011)

fishbait said:


> Shoot! Sounds better than Hooters!!!!!


Hootres, shooters, what do you know?


----------



## fishbait (Jun 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wonder what their wings are like?



Might be very saucy.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah well there's a school in Des Moine, Iowa that's selling medical degrees to Hooters waitresses.


Des Moine huh? They never let you in there. They can cook,........and smile.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That was spiteful!!



You expected puppies, kittens and flowers?  





fishbait said:


> Shoot! Sounds better than Hooters!!!!!



That's it.  


You better sleep with your steel toe boots on tonight.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2011)

fishbait said:


> Might be very saucy.


Better bring your baby bottle.


----------



## fishbait (Jun 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> You expected puppies, kittens and flowers?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You getting fiesty now babe!!!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 9, 2011)

fishbait said:


> Might be very saucy.



You won't know with your eyeballs missing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> You expected puppies, kittens and flowers?



Well, puppies at least...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 9, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Now i know that is a bold face LIE! If i had yo money, i'd burn mine. Shoot boy who you tryin be fool. Sir duke make the best holsters for ANYTHING. Sir Duke my friend too.



I thought about SD, but he sounds like he's busy making holsters. Didn't want to bother him with it. I'm not in any hurry.


----------



## fishbait (Jun 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> You won't know with your eyeballs missing.



Keep this up and we going to have to get a room!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 9, 2011)

fishbait said:


> You getting fiesty now babe!!!!!!



Ain't talkin to you.  












So, that's some yummy looking bait RJ and Jay Paul got there huh?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2011)

fishbait said:


> Keep this up and we going to have to get a room!



Did she say that they accept folks that read brail at that dr.s office?


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 9, 2011)

fishbait said:


> Keep this up and we going to have to get a room!





We have a room. 


And you're not sleeping in it tonight.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Never got my Benelli.  I bought land.
> 
> Exactly how many tops you popped so far?
> 
> ...


Nary a one, eating hot peppers and steak. Loving it all. Good squash too. seasoned papia bread with garlic. But no pops tops.


----------



## fishbait (Jun 9, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did she say that they accept folks that read brail at that dr.s office?



Like the touch and feel reading system.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> You won't know with your eyeballs missing.



eyeballs are off limits! break his arm instead. He can still help track with a broken arm.


----------



## fishbait (Jun 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> We have a room.
> 
> 
> And you're not sleeping in it tonight.



Mine and Ball-Balls bed. You get the floor!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 9, 2011)

fishbait said:


> Like the touch and feel reading system.



Quack done stole my hubby's computer.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I thought about SD, but he sounds like he's busy making holsters. Didn't want to bother him with it. I'm not in any hurry.


Hey bud, now i tell ya, he's THE best. Wish i could show you what all he did for me. Can't be beat.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> eyeballs are off limits! break his arm instead. He can still help track with a broken arm.



Leg? You can ride him around and he can throw his crutches at the piggies.


----------



## fishbait (Jun 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> eyeballs are off limits! break his arm instead. He can still help track with a broken arm.



Dang!!!!! 

I'M FEELING REAL LOVED AROUND HERE TONIGHT!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Ain't talkin to you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh goody. Lets see how dramatic they can make it with  Terral shooting a stoopid pig with a crossbow.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 9, 2011)

fishbait said:


> Mine and Ball-Balls bed. You get the floor!



You and your dumb little cat can take a hike.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> eyeballs are off limits! break his arm instead. He can still help track with a broken arm.



I don't think she is worried about him tracking piggies right now..


----------



## fishbait (Jun 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh goody. Lets see how dramatic they can make it with  Terral shooting a stoopid pig with a crossbow.



Nothing like quick reloading.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh goody. Lets see how dramatic they can make it with  Terral shooting a stoopid pig with a crossbow.



Yeah, lazy X-bow hunters.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 9, 2011)

fishbait said:


> Dang!!!!!
> 
> I'M FEELING REAL LOVED AROUND HERE TONIGHT!



Could be worse. If you were here, we'd be getting tag teamed. Your wife is a bad influence.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Oh goody. Lets see how dramatic they can make it with  Terral shooting a stoopid pig with a crossbow.





Uhm s'cuse me pweeze.  



Wasn't that a sow?  



Geez I'm glad they're back to gators now.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2011)

fishbait said:


> Dang!!!!!
> 
> I'M FEELING REAL LOVED AROUND HERE TONIGHT!


Yeash, but you be real sore next day. 



fishbait said:


> Nothing like quick reloading.


Eat more oysters and shrimp.


----------



## david w. (Jun 9, 2011)

Well the power is back on,But my corn is laying down on the ground.....


----------



## fishbait (Jun 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Could be worse. If you were here, we'd be getting tag teamed. Your wife is a bad influence.



Them two together are worse than a possum in a sack.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 9, 2011)

fishbait said:


> Nothing like quick reloading.



okey dokey. I'm pretty sure the "massive boar" he missed was anatomically incorrect.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 9, 2011)

EvilRubberDucky in da houze!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Could be worse. If you were here, we'd be getting tag teamed. Your wife is a bad influence.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> We have a room.
> 
> 
> And you're not sleeping in it tonight.



I don't think sleep was what any of us were thinking about.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Could be worse. If you were here, we'd be getting tag teamed. Your wife is a bad influence.


You otta be ashamed of yo self, talking like that. Go to your room and clean your carpet and fish tank.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I don't think sleep was what any of us were thinking about.


Well, what else can you think about at this time?


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okey dokey. I'm pretty sure the "massive boar" he missed was anatomically incorrect.



Please see previous post about sow/boar anatomy.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> EvilRubberDucky in da houze!


What about hot steel ............baseballs?


----------



## fishbait (Jun 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Please see previous post about sow/boar anatomy.



Leave my POOKIE  be.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2011)

fishbait said:


> Them two together are worse than a possum in a sack.


Bout like two ratz in a wool sock.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2011)

fishbait said:


> Leave my brother be.


Sheez, brother out to be proud, gessh.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 9, 2011)

fishbait said:


> Leave my POOKIE  be.



MY Wobbert-Woo!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2011)

fishbait said:


> Leave my POOKIE  be.


But can i fix ya a sammich first?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> MY Wobbert-Woo!


Has a secret infection.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Please see previous post about sow/boar anatomy.



sorry. Took a sip of sweet tea and missed 27 posts.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> sorry. Took a sip of sweet tea and missed 27 posts.



Smart-patootie.   





Did you see that look Liz shot Troy when he said "You Missed"?


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 9, 2011)

Good lawd ... it's deep in here tonight!


----------



## evilrubberducky (Jun 9, 2011)

Mr Robert she who shoots hogs in the booty killed my Trooper!!!


----------



## fishbait (Jun 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> sorry. Took a sip of sweet tea and missed 27 posts.



No problem brother. I got your back.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 9, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Smart-patootie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



choot him! Choot him! Hurry! Choot him! You missed......


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 9, 2011)

WOW! She's a sow again.     


350 pounds?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh dear lawd!!!!
350 pounds???


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 9, 2011)

evilrubberducky said:


> Mr Robert she who shoots hogs in the booty killed my Trooper!!!





What the? 


I'm putting myself in time out so maybe everyone in the house will leave me alone tonight.   

I feel so un-love-ed.


----------



## fishbait (Jun 9, 2011)

Ya'll have a goodun. I'm gone.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 9, 2011)

fishbait said:


> Ya'll have a goodun. I'm gone.



Have a good night, Bro. See you tomorrow night.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 9, 2011)

fishbait said:


> Ya'll have a goodun. I'm gone.



Good


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Good lawd ... it's deep in here tonight!


Yeah and that haint all. glad you graced us with you presence.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 9, 2011)

evilrubberducky said:


> Mr Robert she who shoots hogs in the booty killed my Trooper!!!



She breaks all your nice toys doesn't she?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Have a good night, Bro. See you tomorrow night.


By buddy, got yer fuzzy bunny slippers and teddy tucked in tight? SEE ya.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> She breaks all your nice toys doesn't she?


Never fixes them, gotta be a liberal.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 9, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Never fixes them, gotta be a liberal.



uh oh.......


----------



## evilrubberducky (Jun 9, 2011)

Mom and Abbey lowered it's self-esteem. They called it bad things. Abbey finally bullied it to death.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 9, 2011)

evilrubberducky said:


> Mom and Abbey lowered it's self-esteem. They called it bad things. Abbey finally bullied it to death.




I'll remember this the next time you need gas or ammo. 



Love you son.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 9, 2011)

evilrubberducky said:


> Mom and Abbey lowered it's self-esteem. They called it bad things. Abbey finally bullied it to death.



Don't try to understand your Mom and sis. Just keep a low profile and let your dad take care of the truck.
Got your mind right? You ready to shoot another hog?


----------



## evilrubberducky (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm ready to break another heart.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 9, 2011)

night, little bro!
I gotta get up early tomorrow.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2011)

Boy, I just wasted an hour watchin` that make believe drama.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2011)

evilrubberducky said:


> I'm ready to break another heart.


Nice pig. What you shoot it with?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Boy, I just wasted an hour watchin` that make believe drama.


Then,........WHY?


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 9, 2011)

Looks like Junior has been relegated to kitchen duty. I guess his wife got tired of him shooting Willie.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> night, little bro!
> I gotta get up early tomorrow.


Tuck in tight,.....ma ma ma.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Looks like Junior has been relegated to kitchen duty. I guess his wife got tired of him shooting Willie.


Yeah,.... Wet Willie.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 9, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yeah,.... Wet Willie.



ear alert


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 9, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Nice pig. What you shoot it with?



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=622969


----------



## evilrubberducky (Jun 9, 2011)

A sako .270 finnBear deluxe with an leupold 3-9-40 scope.            And goodnight Mr Robert.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2011)

evilrubberducky said:


> A sako .270 finnBear deluxe with an leupold 3-9-40 scope.            And goodnight Mr Robert.


Good job feller!  Looke like one of my many kills i had with a Remington 870 SP mag slug, and a Rem .270, mod 78 with Nikon du- plex 3x9x40. Freaking killz'um dude. Next is a Barret .50 cal semi AND auto loader. Have two in coming. But will make due at close range with a Ruger.44 mag. MY [girlfriend] cause she sweet. Hey,.... better than most humanz.


----------



## evilrubberducky (Jun 9, 2011)

Sweet and that Barret 50cal will tear them apart.


----------



## evilrubberducky (Jun 9, 2011)

Going to get off and go play some Call of duty Black ops


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 9, 2011)

Y'all have a good 'un. I am headed to bed.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Y'all have a good 'un. I am headed to bed.


Have a good'en bud. Don't hit yer head.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> Then,........WHY?





I`m askin` myself the same thing. When I first started watchin` it not long ago, it weren`t so bad. Now they`re makin` it up, and hollywoodizin` it something awful. Back to 30 minutes of local news ever once in a while, I reckon.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## YaraDV. (Jun 9, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


>



Don't ya know how to share little girl? Pass the corn please.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 9, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Don't ya know how to share little girl? Pass the corn please.





Fancy seein` you here. Weren`t we havin` a conversation somewhere else a few minutes ago?


----------



## slip (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## hogtrap44 (Jun 9, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Don't ya know how to share little girl? Pass the corn please.


You don't com,a grabing my dadgum corn this tima nite Yara. Get yer butt crikketizides by ME yeah. 



slip said:


>


Boy, where you been? Out spending money?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 9, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Don't ya know how to share little girl? Pass the corn please.


Did you ever boat that fish??


----------



## slip (Jun 9, 2011)

hogtrap44 said:


> You don't com,a grabing my dadgum corn this tima nite Yara. Get yer butt crikketizides by ME yeah.
> 
> 
> Boy, where you been? Out spending money?



Nope, making and saving only.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 10, 2011)

Good Morning ALL


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 10, 2011)

HAPPY FRIDAY!        And don't forget the Atlanta Blade Show is this weekend!     Stop on by and meet some of our local knifemakers!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 10, 2011)

Where is the Blade Show?  Should I get to Atl this weekend.

And Yes it is T.G.I.F.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 10, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Where is the Blade Show?  Should I get to Atl this weekend.
> 
> And Yes it is T.G.I.F.



It's from the 10th to the 12th at the Cobb Galleria.
http://www.blademag.com/


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 10, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> HAPPY FRIDAY!        And don't forget the Atlanta Blade Show is this weekend!     Stop on by and meet some of our local knifemakers!



Thanks for telling us on Friday


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 10, 2011)

Top of the morningto all of you fine Woodyites.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jun 10, 2011)

Morning folks.  Yall have a great Friday.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 10, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Where is the Blade Show?  Should I get to Atl this weekend.
> 
> And Yes it is T.G.I.F.





BBQBOSS said:


> Top of the morningto all of you fine Woodyites.





Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks.  Yall have a great Friday.



Morning all


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 10, 2011)

alright dribblers time to wake up!!!!!!!!!! 


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 10, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> alright dribblers time to wake up!!!!!!!!!! 



I am up and have been..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 10, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> alright dribblers time to wake up!!!!!!!!!! 



Says the wader who slept half the morning away.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jun 10, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> I am up and have been..



I was talking to the sleeping wader! 


gobbleinwoods said:


> Says the wader who slept half the morning away.



Been up since 4am sharp, sir.  


----------



## MoonPie (Jun 10, 2011)

Know it's late, but I been awake... I have  ... Morning y'all.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2011)

MoonPie said:


> Know it's late, but I been awake... I have  ... Morning y'all.


 HEYYYY Stranger!!!
THANK GAWD, it's _*FRIDAY*_!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MoonPie (Jun 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> HEYYYY Stranger!!!
> THANK GAWD, it's _*FRIDAY*_!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



How y'all doin girl  . Miss ya but don't get into this area much anymore.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2011)

MoonPie said:


> How y'all doin girl  . Miss ya but don't get into this area much anymore.


 Can't complain................  I NOTICED ya ain't been around!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2011)

Good mornin`. I`m fixin` to do just exactly what the title to this thread says. My beloved Kinchafoonee swamp beckons.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin`. I`m fixin` to do just exactly what the title to this thread says. My beloved Kinchafoonee swamp beckons.


 You gonna get me another ring tone?!?!


----------



## MoonPie (Jun 10, 2011)

Dang, work calls.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2011)

MoonPie said:


> Dang, work calls.


 what's it sound like??


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You gonna get me another ring tone?!?!





Maybe, if any critters and varmints are hollerin`. Since I will actually be in the creek, I don`t want to test the claim that my phone actually is waterproof, so I will leave it in the truck.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Maybe, if any critters and varmints are hollerin`. Since I will actually be in the creek, I don`t want to test the claim that my phone actually is waterproof, so I will leave it in the truck.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


>





I think I will move into town, buy a big house, join one of them HOA things, and become a model citizen.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I think I will move into town, buy a big house, join one of them HOA things, and become a model citizen.


you do that & I'll know someplace has froze over!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2011)

evilrubberducky said:


> Going to get off and go play some Call of duty Black ops


 I do believe this is the first time I've seen ERD in da house!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 10, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I think I will move into town, buy a big house, join one of them HOA things, and become a model citizen.



And I'm Mother Theresa


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> And I'm Mother Theresa


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you do that & I'll know someplace has froze over!





SnowHunter said:


> And I'm Mother Theresa






Mornin` Ladies! 


I`m headed to the creek!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


Sounded fittin  Mornin Sista 


Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` Ladies!
> 
> 
> I`m headed to the creek!



Mornin Nic  enjoy!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` Ladies!
> I`m headed to the creek!






SnowHunter said:


> Sounded fittin  Mornin Sista
> Mornin Nic  enjoy!


 Yeah, it did!  Didja get any rain, sista??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 10, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good Morning ALL





BBQBOSS said:


> alright dribblers time to wake up!!!!!!!!!! 



I been awake,  and please no more coffee.

Good morning everybody again.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I been awake,  and please no more coffee.
> 
> Good morning everybody again.


Mernin' Papapigmy!!



NOw, where's Eagle Eye, I'm thinkin I just may need to be bailed out today..........


----------



## david w. (Jun 10, 2011)

well keebs,We got rain.But the strong winds we had knocked out the power and layed my corn on the ground....


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mernin' Papapigmy!!
> 
> 
> 
> NOw, where's Eagle Eye, I'm thinkin I just may need to be bailed out today..........



If ya can't find him call me I got your bail money


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Yeah, it did!  Didja get any rain, sista??


No, but the moisture/humidity in the air seems to be helping SOME.. not much but the grass comin up is green but growing so slow. I wish we had a 500 gal boom sprayer   


threeleggedpigmy said:


> I been awake,  and please no more coffee.
> 
> Good morning everybody again.


Mornin AJ 


Mornin DW! 

Alright time to get movin, yall enjoy


----------



## david w. (Jun 10, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> No, but the moisture/humidity in the air seems to be helping SOME.. not much but the grass comin up is green but growing so slow. I wish we had a 500 gal boom sprayer
> 
> Mornin AJ
> 
> ...





HI!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2011)

david w. said:


> well keebs,We got rain.But the strong winds we had knocked out the power and layed my corn on the ground....


Gotta take the good with the bad........... can ya stake it back up??



jmfauver said:


> If ya can't find him call me I got your bail money


----------



## david w. (Jun 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Gotta take the good with the bad........... can ya stake it back up??



Nope,It broke it.....


----------



## Hankus (Jun 10, 2011)

In memory of a fine stand of corn 

How y'all iz


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> No, but the moisture/humidity in the air seems to be helping SOME.. not much but the grass comin up is green but growing so slow. I wish we had a 500 gal boom sprayer
> 
> Mornin AJ
> 
> ...


I'm gonna re-work my sprinkler system for my garden this weekend, I ain't satisfied with the coverage.. 
Catch ya later, sista!


----------



## david w. (Jun 10, 2011)

Hankus said:


> In memory of a fine stand of corn
> 
> How y'all iz



Thanks hankus....That was very touching..


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2011)

david w. said:


> Nope,It broke it.....


well dang!


Hankus said:


> In memory of a fine stand of corn
> 
> How y'all iz


 'cause it's payday Friday!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mernin' Papapigmy!!
> 
> 
> 
> NOw, where's Eagle Eye, I'm thinkin I just may need to be bailed out today..........


Hello Auntie Keebs


SnowHunter said:


> No, but the moisture/humidity in the air seems to be helping SOME.. not much but the grass comin up is green but growing so slow. I wish we had a 500 gal boom sprayer
> 
> Mornin AJ
> 
> ...


Morning Snowy


david w. said:


> HI!!!!!!





Hankus said:


> In memory of a fine stand of corn
> 
> How y'all iz


Good.




I got a fed sitting with me today, he just left me unattended for them moment.  Thank goodness this is the last day of the week.


----------



## david w. (Jun 10, 2011)

Ello mate...


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Jun 10, 2011)

They're all bickering again on the Deer forum, so I thought I'd post this tidbit here - don't buy those Deer 'cain salt licks!

I sat out in the woods licking one for FOUR HOURS last season and I didn't see a blame gum deer all day!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Hello Auntie Keebs
> I got a fed sitting with me today, he just left me unattended for them moment.  Thank goodness this is the last day of the week.


Didja get more donuts???


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Garcia Mitchler said:


> They're all bickering again on the Deer forum, so I thought I'd post this tidbit here - don't buy those Deer 'cain salt licks!
> 
> I sat out in the woods licking one for FOUR HOURS last season and I didn't see a blame gum deer all day!


 ya don't lick it, ya SNORT IT!! Dang ya'll idjits!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 10, 2011)

Hmmmm


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hmmmm


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



Hello Keebs 

How you doing on your quit smoking crusade?


----------



## david w. (Jun 10, 2011)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm,CHEESE!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hello Keebs
> 
> How you doing on your quit smoking crusade?


one day @ a time.........



david w. said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmm,CHEESE!!!!!


RIBS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> one day @ a time.........
> 
> 
> RIBS!!!!!!!!!!!!




Hang in there Keebs. You can do it.


----------



## david w. (Jun 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> one day @ a time.........
> 
> 
> RIBS!!!!!!!!!!!!



ush!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 10, 2011)

baconbaconbacon!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hang in there Keebs. You can do it.





david w. said:


> ush!





Hooked On Quack said:


> baconbaconbacon!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'm gonna re-work my sprinkler system for my garden this weekend, I ain't satisfied with the coverage..
> Catch ya later, sista!


 Our irrigation system has a few tweaks it needs...the sprinkler we got is up on a 5ft stake, it covers just about the whole garden, thankfully. Gotta water tonight 



Garcia Mitchler said:


> They're all bickering again on the Deer forum, so I thought I'd post this tidbit here - don't buy those Deer 'cain salt licks!
> 
> I sat out in the woods licking one for FOUR HOURS last season and I didn't see a blame gum deer all day!


 




It hawt out der! Time to change into da tannin clothes and then get back to work.. won't forget sunscreen this time though  Then mebe a dip in the cleaner stock tank


----------



## david w. (Jun 10, 2011)

Stupid math question...What is 1+1=?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Our irrigation system has a few tweaks it needs...the sprinkler we got is up on a 5ft stake, it covers just about the whole garden, thankfully. Gotta water tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, just as good as swimmin in da cow pond!!



david w. said:


> Stupid math question...What is 1+1=?


 could be 3 or more..............


----------



## david w. (Jun 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey, just as good as swimmin in da cow pond!!
> 
> 
> could be 3 or more..............



IM gonna put that..
But if its wrong ......


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2011)

david w. said:


> IM gonna put that..
> But if its wrong ......


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 10, 2011)

david w. said:


> Stupid math question...What is 1+1=?





Keebs said:


> Hey, just as good as swimmin in da cow pond!!
> 
> 
> could be 3 or more..............





david w. said:


> IM gonna put that..
> But if its wrong ......



NO NO NO...that's all wrong.   Ya see...ya take this 1, and ya add it to this 1, and ya get 11!   Simple!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> NO NO NO...that's all wrong.   Ya see...ya take this 1, and ya add it to this 1, and ya get 11!   Simple!


 THAT'S IT!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 10, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> NO NO NO...that's all wrong.   Ya see...ya take this 1, and ya add it to this 1, and ya get 11!   Simple!


----------



## mattech (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey guys, sittin' in class bored and ran across this video. Thought y'all would enjoy it.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2011)

mattech said:


> Hey guys, sittin' in class bored and ran across this video. Thought y'all would enjoy it.


 LOVE that Vid!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mernin' Papapigmy!!
> 
> 
> 
> NOw, where's Eagle Eye, I'm thinkin I just may need to be bailed out today..........




Keebs, I just need to rob one more 7-11 store and your bail money will be all paid in full !!!!

Unfortunately, I have spent the past few days in the hospital.    

I had not been feeling well since Monday and it got worse.  I was dizzy, nauseated, sweating, had diarrhea, absolutely no energy, and felt just miserable in general.  Then in the middle of all of this, I had pains down my left arm and then into my chest.  Called my Cardiologist and had them work me in and see me pretty quickly.  I ended up having a hard time breathing and more chest pains and then I  passed out in the treatment room.  They had to call an ambulance to take me the 2 blocks from the Cardiovascular Out-Patient Clinic to the Hospital Emergency Room.   I got prodded, poked, and checked over every which way then.  My blood pressure was really elevated and the whole room was spinning it seemed.  The good thing is that they checked out my heart completely.  They didn't find any more blockages and I was able to complete the Echo-Cardio Stress test OK.  Apparently, I recently may have a pulled muscle high up in my chest wall and finally the pain in my arm went away.  My doctors think that this was all caused by a virus that is currently going around which includes the dizziness, nausea, diarrhea, sweating, no energy, etc.  I am just glad that my heart checked out fine and that I am among the living today even though I still feel miserable yet.

I sure missed the daily driveling while I was "laid up".  

PS: Your  Bail Money should be delivered in a "plain brown paper bag" soon.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Keebs, I just need to rob one more 7-11 store and your bail money will be all paid in full !!!!
> 
> Unfortunately, I have spent the past few days in the hospital.
> 
> ...



 Dang!!!
 so glad you're ok!!!!!!!






 will be watching for the "plain brown paper bag"!


----------



## david w. (Jun 10, 2011)

To late now...


Keebs i told you....

I knew i should of asked boneboy..


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 10, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Keebs, I just need to rob one more 7-11 store and your bail money will be all paid in full !!!!
> 
> Unfortunately, I have spent the past few days in the hospital.
> 
> ...



   you take it easy there!!! No more hospital trips, ya hear?!  

Glad yer doin better now Mike 


It got hawt, wow  coolin off, hydrating, then back to hand turnin soil for another garden spot


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2011)

david w. said:


> To late now...
> 
> 
> Keebs i told you....
> ...


 at least I *TRIED*!!



SnowHunter said:


> you take it easy there!!! No more hospital trips, ya hear?!
> 
> Glad yer doin better now Mike
> 
> ...


 You go sista!!!


----------



## david w. (Jun 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> at least I *TRIED*!!
> 
> 
> You go sista!!!



I can do it to...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2011)

david w. said:


> I can do it to...


----------



## david w. (Jun 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2011)

david w. said:


>


----------



## david w. (Jun 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## lilD1188 (Jun 10, 2011)

Booooo


----------



## Hankus (Jun 10, 2011)

david w. said:


> Thanks hankus....That was very touching..



It came from my heart  or possibly my liver



Keebs said:


> well dang!
> 
> 'cause it's payday Friday!



Not my pay week 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good.



Well so far that still makes just one of us


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Booooo


 move to your right, you're blocking my view.......



david w. said:


>






Hankus said:


> Not my pay week


 I sowwy............


----------



## lilD1188 (Jun 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> move to your right, you're blocking my view.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooooopppppppppssssssssss .............. Better?????


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 10, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Keebs, I just need to rob one more 7-11 store and your bail money will be all paid in full !!!!
> 
> Unfortunately, I have spent the past few days in the hospital.
> 
> ...



Hope ya get to feeling better Mike!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 10, 2011)

First time in 4 weeks it looks like I get to go fishing!!!!!!!!!!!Gonna go make some bait see ya


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 10, 2011)

david w. said:


> To late now...
> 
> 
> Keebs i told you....
> ...



You'll learn one day Grasshopper!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 10, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> First time in 4 weeks it looks like I get to go fishing!!!!!!!!!!!Gonna go make some bait see ya


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2011)

lilD1188 said:


> Ooooopppppppppssssssssss .............. Better?????


Much!!


jmfauver said:


> First time in 4 weeks it looks like I get to go fishing!!!!!!!!!!!_*Gonna go make some bait see ya*_


 Uuuuhh, wait.................................................
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






boneboy96 said:


> You'll learn one day Grasshopper!


 I tole ya he was a ~slow~ learner..............


----------



## david w. (Jun 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Much!!
> 
> Uuuuhh, wait.................................................
> 
> ...



Hello...
IM right here....Idgit.


----------



## david w. (Jun 10, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> You'll learn one day Grasshopper!



Why the whippins?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 10, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> It hawt out der! Time to change into da tannin clothes and then get back to work.. won't forget sunscreen this time though  Then mebe a dip in the cleaner stock tank



I was just thinking about the tannin clothes and sunscreen and I started feeling better already.   




Keebs said:


> Dang!!!
> so glad you're ok!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



You never know, it might be delivered in the "plain brown truck"  !!!   



SnowHunter said:


> you take it easy there!!! No more hospital trips, ya hear?!
> 
> Glad yer doin better now Mike
> 
> ...



Snowy, in the past couple of months, I think that I have met my quota (for the next 5 years) on hospital stays for sure.  Thanks for the hugs from you and Keebs, I needed that today. 





boneboy96 said:


> Hope ya get to feeling better Mike.
> 
> Thanks BB.  I am very slowly feeling a little better today.  I just hope to take it easy this weekend and hopefully feel back up to par by Monday.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 10, 2011)

david w. said:


> Why the whippins?



Trying to get thru that thick skull of urs!


----------



## david w. (Jun 10, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Trying to get thru that thick skull of urs!



well maybe next time don't do it so hard..


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm looking for a good mechanic in the Albany area. My Toyota Rav4 needs a new water pump and they have to drop the engine to replace the water pump. 

I knew I shouldn't have let Bama plan to take my car next week.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2011)

david w. said:


> Hello...
> IM right here....Idgit.






EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I was just thinking about the tannin clothes and sunscreen and I started feeling better already.
> You never know, it might be delivered in the "plain brown truck"  !!!
> Snowy, in the past couple of months, I think that I have met my quota (for the next 5 years) on hospital stays for sure.  Thanks for the hugs from you and Keebs, I needed that today.
> Thanks BB.  I am very slowly feeling a little better today.  I just hope to take it easy this weekend and hopefully feel back up to par by Monday.






boneboy96 said:


> Trying to get thru that thick skull of urs!


 like I said............... ohsnap, he's still here, never mind..... 


Bubbette said:


> I'm looking for a good mechanic in the Albany area. My Toyota Rav4 needs a new water pump and they have to drop the engine to replace the water pump.
> 
> I knew I shouldn't have let Bama plan to take my car next week.


 Can't help ya out on the mechanic, but your sig-line is cracking me up!!


----------



## david w. (Jun 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> like I said............... ohsnap, he's still here, never mind.....
> 
> Can't help ya out on the mechanic, but your sig-line is cracking me up!!




GRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 10, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I was just thinking about the tannin clothes and sunscreen and I started feeling better already.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't wanna hear no mo bout you bein in da hospital, ya hear?  Next time yer up this way, stop by and I'll have a gallon of fresh cows milk for ya  It'll cure what ails ya  



Bubbette said:


> I'm looking for a good mechanic in the Albany area. My Toyota Rav4 needs a new water pump and they have to drop the engine to replace the water pump.
> 
> I knew I shouldn't have let Bama plan to take my car next week.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey KeebysSista, you'd be proud of the kids.. they're bein Mamas big helpers (even if only for 5 minutes  )    Even as hawt as it is, they're pullin thier own weight round the farm (well most of the time  ) Dunno how I got so lucky  Im one darn proud Mama!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 10, 2011)

afternoon creek waders. It's friday. 

Gunna be an all star baseball weekend for us.


----------



## david w. (Jun 10, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> afternoon creek waders. It's friday.
> 
> Gunna be an all star baseball weekend for us.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2011)

david w. said:


> GRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!






SnowHunter said:


> Hey KeebysSista, you'd be proud of the kids.. they're bein Mamas big helpers (even if only for 5 minutes  )    Even as hawt as it is, they're pullin thier own weight round the farm (well most of the time  ) Dunno how I got so lucky  Im one darn proud Mama!
> 
> View attachment 605248


Aaawww, you & Na done GOOD!!!  Tell them they git an extra Popsicle from auntkeebs for being such good helpers!!


Sterlo58 said:


> afternoon creek waders. It's friday.
> 
> Gunna be an all star baseball weekend for us.


 I've been typing up brackets & sending packets out here!!
Good luck with ya'll's!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> : I've been typing up brackets & sending packets out here!!
> Good luck with ya'll's!!!



Thank you kindly


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 10, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> afternoon creek waders. It's friday.
> 
> Gunna be an all star baseball weekend for us.


Hey Neil!  Good luck to yall this weekend   


Keebs said:


> Aaawww, you & Na done GOOD!!!  Tell them they git an extra Popsicle from auntkeebs for being such good helpers!!
> 
> I've been typing up brackets & sending packets out here!!
> Good luck with ya'll's!!!


Thanks Sista  They'll be ecstatic about the popsicles, I'd cut em off, so extras from Aunt Keebs will be extra special


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 10, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Neil!  Good luck to yall this weekend
> 
> :



Thank you Snowbabe.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Neil!  Good luck to yall this weekend
> 
> Thanks Sista  They'll be ecstatic about the popsicles, I'd cut em off, so extras from Aunt Keebs will be extra special


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 10, 2011)

Just a note to all of my fellow drivelers before the weekend gets officially started.

Please try to stay cool and hydrated and think about this all weekend.  I hope that all of you have a WHALE of a time.

BIG FISH  and   COLD WATERS. 








And YES, I took this photo while I was having a "whale" of a time.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Just a note to all of my fellow drivelers before the weekend gets officially started.
> 
> Please try to stay cool and hydrated and think about this all weekend.  I hope that all of you have a WHALE of a time.
> 
> ...



 You too Mike!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 10, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Just a note to all of my fellow drivelers before the weekend gets officially started.
> 
> Please try to stay cool and hydrated and think about this all weekend.  I hope that all of you have a WHALE of a time.
> 
> ...



Looks good Mike.   Take it easy this weekend and stay kewl!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 10, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Just a note to all of my fellow drivelers before the weekend gets officially started.
> 
> Please try to stay cool and hydrated and think about this all weekend.  I hope that all of you have a WHALE of a time.
> 
> ...


Same to you Mike


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2011)

Ya`ll have a good weekend.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 10, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> I'm looking for a good mechanic in the Albany area. My Toyota Rav4 needs a new water pump and they have to drop the engine to replace the water pump.
> 
> I knew I shouldn't have let Bama plan to take my car next week.



It wasn't me this time! I've been tied up at work all week! 


Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll have a good weekend.



Gonna try them pigs again, Nic! Hopefully, a week of being left alone has them lazy and not paying attention.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 10, 2011)

No silver Bracelets, A good friend came home, dinner with some more great friends Saturday, this weekend is off to a great  start.  If you do not see my posts Monday,  Just know I called out sick and will be at the  local fishing hole still.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Much!!
> 
> Uuuuhh, wait.................................................
> 
> ...



CARP bait


----------



## Brassman (Jun 10, 2011)

TGIF, baby.  Here's to cold 40 oz Budweisers.


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## david w. (Jun 10, 2011)

slip said:


>


----------



## mattech (Jun 10, 2011)

This is for all the angry bird addicts like myself.


----------



## david w. (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey yall can't talk much now but I'll be back!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey y'all, too tired to talk any. Won't be back later tonight..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey y'all, too tired to talk any. Won't be back later tonight..



i guess you made it back to hotlanta without getting pulled over.


----------



## dawg2 (Jun 10, 2011)

slip said:


>


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 10, 2011)

Well, it's looking like fried turkey nuggets, rice, gravy, and whatever veggie i can find for supper.


----------



## david w. (Jun 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, it's looking like fried turkey nuggets, rice, gravy, and whatever veggie i can find for supper.



Thats what im having.Fried turkey nuggets,Greenbeans, mashed tators and a slice of homemade bread.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, it's looking like fried turkey nuggets, rice, gravy, and whatever veggie i can find for supper.



My daughter and her boyfriend got t-bones baked potato salad and fresh grown veges from the garden!

I'llbe in and out cooking!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 10, 2011)

david w. said:


> Thats what im having.Fried turkey nuggets,Greenbeans, mashed tators and a slice of homemade bread.





kmckinnie said:


> My daughter and her boyfriend got t-bones baked potato salad and fresh grown veges from the garden!
> 
> I'llbe in and out cooking!



We're having a cross between the two.... filet mignon nuggets!  I can't believe Mitch is going to bother lighting the charcoal for those things!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 10, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> My daughter and her boyfriend got t-bones baked potato salad and fresh grown veges from the garden!
> 
> I'llbe in and out cooking!





Tag-a-long said:


> We're having a cross between the two.... filet mignon nuggets!  I can't believe Mitch is going to bother lighting the charcoal for those things!



My turkey nuggets don't sound so good anymore. 

Okay, Tag. What kinda trouble is Rutt-bro in? Grilled filet mignon "medallions"? he musta really screwed up!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 10, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> We're having a cross between the two.... filet mignon nuggets!  I can't believe Mitch is going to bother lighting the charcoal for those things!



Sounds like we had better wait til this food digest before we get to deep in this CREEK!


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2011)

Skettie squash, with skettie sauce over it and garlic bread.


Twas good.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm going to have 6 (count em) 6 12 oz Natty lights for dinner!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 10, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I'm going to have 6 (count em) 6 12 oz Natty lights for dinner!



You going on a diet?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I'm going to have 6 (count em) 6 12 oz Natty lights for dinner!





Dinner or supper?


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> My turkey nuggets don't sound so good anymore.
> 
> Okay, Tag. What kinda trouble is Rutt-bro in? Grilled filet mignon "medallions"? he musta really screwed up!



'medallions' Yeah!  that's the word I was looking for!  LOL  Don't ask me he's the one who bought 'em.  He decided he wanted filets this morning before he left the house and once his mind is made well ... you know!    We have a really great butcher shop in town but he's gotten quite popular of late and I don't think there was much else in the way of filets.  They ARE supposed to be his special 'dry aged' variety so we'll see.  I hope he's at least cooking them on the baby weber.  It'd be a shame to waste a full grill worth of charcoal on those morsels!  



kmckinnie said:


> Sounds like we had better wait til this food digest before we get to deep in this CREEK!



Trust me ... I think what I'm having is called hors devours.  A little cocktail is just what they need!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 10, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I'm going to have 6 (count em) 6 12 oz Natty lights for dinner!



Thats almost like drinken WATER! You'll be O K!


----------



## david w. (Jun 10, 2011)

Bama,have You ever tried to marinate the turkey nuggets in italian dressing?


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 10, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Dinner or supper?



Gotta be supper ... too late for dinner, they'd already be gone.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 10, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> Thats almost like drinken WATER! You'll be O K!



Yeah, but that bottle of tequila for dessert is gonna hurt him.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 10, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Gotta be supper ... too late for dinner, they'd already be gone.





Elaine, one day we gonna learn these city folks how to talk.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 10, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> Thats almost like drinken WATER! You'll be O K!



    he's got a point!


----------



## david w. (Jun 10, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> We're having a cross between the two.... filet mignon nuggets!  I can't believe Mitch is going to bother lighting the charcoal for those things!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 10, 2011)

david w. said:


> Bama,have You ever tried to marinate the turkey nuggets in italian dressing?



Yep. It's good, but you really have to keep up with their cooking. Real easy to overcook and turn dry that way.
 If i had the stuff, i'd make a turkey pot pie. Saw a recipe in GON i'd sure like to try.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You going on a diet?



Yeah, I have to come back to work in about 2 hours!


----------



## david w. (Jun 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep. It's good, but you really have to keep up with their cooking. Real easy to overcook and turn dry that way.
> If i had the stuff, i'd make a turkey pot pie. Saw a recipe in GON i'd sure like to try.



That sounds good.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, but that bottle of tequila for dessert is gonna hurt him.



Dessert willl have to wait til after 11pm!      Did I mention I'm going to be home all alone this weekend?   Wife and son going down to Valdosta to visit daughter/sister.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah, but that bottle of tequila for dessert is gonna hurt him.


dESERT! Thats the main corse!


Nicodemus said:


> Elaine, one day we gonna learn these city folks how to talk.


Most hang on to that funny accent! It helps us to know who theyare! Can't hide the city!


Tag-a-long said:


> he's got a point!



 18 or 12 mite make a meal!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 10, 2011)

I hope I'm not maken yall get to 1000 sooner! And have to start a new creek thead!


----------



## david w. (Jun 10, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> I hope I'm not maken yall get to 1000 sooner! And have to start a new creek thead!



It'll be alright.ONly takes 15seconds to start a new one.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 10, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> I hope I'm not maken yall get to 1000 sooner! And have to start a new creek thead!



The limit is set at 1000 posts. The guys in the towers like to cut it short trying to beat each other to the thread locked button. Sometimes we go over just to see how long it takes for the tomahawk to show up.


----------



## david w. (Jun 10, 2011)

Is my dog weird?He will only eat sardines.....


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 10, 2011)

Somebody help me!!!!

Fishbait and ERD are driving me insane.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 10, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Somebody help me!!!!
> 
> Fishbait and ERD are driving me insane.



I hope that means you are stuck between them in the truck!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey yall I have to go to work! Some wild pigs at the house just tried to get into the garden! Bad day for them! Good day for us! pics in about 2 hours!


----------



## Money man (Jun 10, 2011)

So this is what goes on in here?


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I hope that means you are stuck between them in the truck!



Well  whaddya think?


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 10, 2011)

Baitbro mumbling and grumbling, won't hush.

Don't get him started on homosexual folks or folks blocking the ice machine.


Let alone both.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 10, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Well  whaddya think?



sigh......
See ya'll about midnight.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 10, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> sigh......
> See ya'll about midnight.



We're actually leaving Moultrie. Only about an hour.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 10, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> We're actually leaving Moultrie. Only about an hour.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

Well, did Anti-Hootchie Mama Dr's and Brail Boy make it there?


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, did Anti-Hootchie Mama Dr's and Brail Boy make it there?



Not yet. Still waiting on the gunshots in the distance to signal their arrival. 
I think Lewis knows they are coming though. He just went to defcon-4. Toes up on the couch.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 10, 2011)

We're here


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 10, 2011)

OK...so I lightened up and only had 3...now off to work!      Be back in a couple of hours to finish the other 3!


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> OK...so I lightened up and only had 3...now off to work!      Be back in a couple of hours to finish the other 3!



Oh c'mon
Drink em on the way to work.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 10, 2011)

slip said:


> Oh c'mon
> Drink em on the way to work.



I'm good...I'll wait til I get home!


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I'm good...I'll wait til I get home!


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

That's one big lap dog.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 10, 2011)

Bubbette said:


>


I think he likes her!!..........Nutthin like a large lap dog!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's one big lap dog.



80 lbs plus I'm guessing!


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's one big lap dog.



Yep! He but he LOVES sitting in laps.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 10, 2011)

Bubbette said:


>



That poor puppy looks like he is starvin' to death.   

I want to hear some pig killin stories tomorrow. I am gunna be at the ballpark.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Yep! He but he LOVES sitting in laps.



From the look on PiggieNoseTouchers face his breath needs a little work.


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's one big lap dog.



Yep, and he loves to be loved! 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> I think he likes her!!..........Nutthin like a large lap dog!!



He tries to get in Bubba's lap, but he's not allowed.



boneboy96 said:


> 80 lbs plus I'm guessing!



Try over 100!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 10, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> 80 lbs plus I'm guessing!


I was thinkin closer to 100 Lbs.!!


----------



## Bubbette (Jun 10, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> That poor puppy looks like he is starvin' to death.
> 
> I want to hear some pig killin stories tomorrow. I am gunna be at the ballpark.



He thinks he's starvin'! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> From the look on PiggieNoseTouchers face his breath needs a little work.


 
Yea, she's takin' up a collection for breath mints for him.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 10, 2011)

Bubbette said:


> Yep, and he loves to be loved!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tucker tries, but is not allowed!!

The elbows are the worst!!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 10, 2011)

Loves me some Sammie lubbins. 

I'm thinking if I let him roll around on me enough, he'll eventually liquify all the fat on my body and I'll be skinny again.  

Nuttin like big puppy sugars.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 10, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Loves me some Sammie lubbins.
> 
> I'm thinking if I let him roll around on me enough, he'll eventually liquify all the fat on my body and I'll be skinny again.
> 
> Nuttin like big puppy sugars.



I don't like no skinny wimmens...
I wanna hear some pig killin stories tomorrow. I will be at the ballpark all day. Keep me posted.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 10, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> I don't like no skinny wimmens...
> I wanna hear some pig killin stories tomorrow. I will be at the ballpark all day. Keep me posted.



You got it.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> From the look on PiggieNoseTouchers face his breath needs a little work.





Evenin Yall


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 10, 2011)

Howdy snowy


----------



## slip (Jun 10, 2011)

Dang yall could put a saddle on that dog and ride it to work if gas keeps up.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 10, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> From the look on PiggieNoseTouchers face his breath needs a little work.






turtlebug said:


> Loves me some Sammie lubbins.
> 
> I'm thinking if I let him roll around on me enough, he'll eventually liquify all the fat on my body and I'll be skinny again.
> 
> Nuttin like big puppy sugars.


Best of luck to Y'all tomorrow!!



SnowHunter said:


> Evenin Yall


Hey Snowy!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2011)

Saturday


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 11, 2011)

Mernin. 

Almost to da woods


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Mernin.
> 
> Almost to da woods



Go get 'em tbug


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Mernin.
> 
> Almost to da woods



Get ya a big ole piggy. Go for the left cheek


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 11, 2011)

So far I've had one really mad doe and that's it. 

No piggies yet.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> So far I've had one really mad doe and that's it.
> 
> No piggies yet.





Silence!!   And quit movin` around so much!!  

Oh, good mornin`, and good luck!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> So far I've had one really mad doe and that's it.
> 
> No piggies yet.



Texting   Hunting  Decisions   Decisions



here piggy piggy piggy


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 11, 2011)

Mornin Folks!! 


Getcha a nice fat piggy Tbugsy! Good Luck!


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 11, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Silence!!   And quit movin` around so much!!
> 
> Oh, good mornin`, and good luck!



But I gots pine sap drippin all over me and my bow. 

I couldn't move if I wanted to.


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 11, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Folks!!
> 
> 
> Getcha a nice fat piggy Tbugsy! Good Luck!



Thanks Snowsista. 

Game over for this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2011)

T bug,  did you see any piggies?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2011)

What's this I hear about no piggies??


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 11, 2011)

who's ready for a dip in the tank?


----------



## slip (Jun 11, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> But I gots pine sap drippin all over me and my bow.
> 
> I couldn't move if I wanted to.



Quit huggin trees then.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey D W


----------



## david w. (Jun 11, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> Hey D W


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 11, 2011)

david w. said:


>


----------



## david w. (Jun 11, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


>



Whats going on kinnie?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 11, 2011)

Watchen fishen on the televisen!


----------



## david w. (Jun 11, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> Watchen fishen on the televisen!



Come on now.Why watch it when you can go do it?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 11, 2011)

david w. said:


> Come on now.Why watch it when you can go do it?



I was thinken about going to the creek in the backyard and catch some redbellys or shoot a wildpig if one showed-up this afternoon!


----------



## david w. (Jun 11, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> I was thinken about going to the creek in the backyard and catch some redbellys or shoot a wildpig if one showed-up this afternoon!



That should be fun.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 11, 2011)

Hiya slackers!!   Gotta work the weekend.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya slackers!!   Gotta work the weekend.



Jackleg....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Jackleg....






I  you too . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I  you too . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya slackers!!   Gotta work the weekend.



Trying to make all the money?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 11, 2011)

Only 4 more working nights, then off for 2 glorious weeks!!


Wonder will I have to go to rehab before returning to work??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 11, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Trying to make all the money?





Naw, just my weekend!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2011)

fly by!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> fly by!



That looks like a landing then a take off!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> fly by!



fly by!  ?   

if we were closer we could shoot touch and goes.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2011)

Rain rain everywhere,,,,,,,,,,but on my yard..


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Rain rain everywhere,,,,,,,,,,but on my yard..





None here either, and we are considerable dry!


----------



## slip (Jun 11, 2011)

Lightning is popping off and the thunder is real loud......Butttt that doesnt stop my neighbors from enjoying the pool and fixing the lawn mower.




Oh well, im sure this storm will miss us too, i've watched 4 storms on the radar dance around us in the last 2 days.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> None here either, and we are considerable dry!



I'm feeling good about the chances increasing for down your way on Monday Nic..


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm feeling good about the chances increasing for down your way on Monday Nic..





I hope so. Everything is just about dead and dried up here. Gettin` kinda worried too. Yesterday, I was in the creek here by the house, and all the blue hole springs are just trickles now. Theses springs usually pour a tremendous amount of water out.


----------



## deermeat270 (Jun 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm feeling good about the chances increasing for down your way on Monday Nic..



We got about 2 inches here last night.  We had a thunder boomer overhead for about an hr and a half last night.  It didnt move.


----------



## slip (Jun 11, 2011)

Well its been raining for the last 5 minutes or so.
literally the most rain we've gotten (at once) here since turkey season.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 11, 2011)

slip said:


> Well its been raining for the last 5 minutes or so.
> literally the most rain we've gotten (at once) here since turkey season.



Dang...send some our way. It has been thunderin and rumblin for the past two hours and not a drop of rain. 

I'm tired of watering my garden.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 11, 2011)

We got a good shower the other night at the house, but not near enough.

The dirt roads out here in the mines are nothing but fluff.


----------



## david w. (Jun 11, 2011)

And the thunder rolls....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 11, 2011)

david w. said:


> And the thunder rolls....





Dat was me . . .


----------



## david w. (Jun 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dat was me . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dat was me . . .



Easy Fluffy...


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dat was me . . .



Get back to work  I still got some company stock I'd like to sell before long and it ain't been doing nothin' but steady dropping since the start of the second quarter!


----------



## david w. (Jun 11, 2011)

This place is deader than a goth party.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Get back to work  I still got some company stock I'd like to sell before long and it ain't been doing nothin' but steady dropping since the start of the second quarter!



Why and what is Quack using quarters for?


----------



## david w. (Jun 11, 2011)

serious lighting going on here...


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why and what is Quack using quarters for?



why whut??   

I don't know what he does with 'em ... but he must be wasting 'em cuz his 'shareholders' is losing money and we ain't happy!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> why whut??
> 
> I don't know what he does with 'em ... but he must be wasting 'em cuz his 'shareholders' is losing money and we ain't happy!



You want that I should talk to his boss?


----------



## lilD1188 (Jun 11, 2011)

Heyyy quick drive by..............


----------



## david w. (Jun 11, 2011)

Raining gooooood here...


----------



## david w. (Jun 11, 2011)

This is the second day in a row we've got a good rain.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2011)

david w. said:


> This is the second day in a row we've got a good rain.



go ahead, rub it in why don'tcha...


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You want that I should talk to his boss?



Would ya??


----------



## david w. (Jun 11, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> go ahead, rub it in why don'tcha...



You are still my favorite messican though...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 11, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Get back to work  I still got some company stock I'd like to sell before long and it ain't been doing nothin' but steady dropping since the start of the second quarter!






I've been working!!  Found a pipeline leak that is filtering off into a creek!!


Gonna be an all nighter for some contractors.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 11, 2011)

Gonna be an alnighter for Hankus too. Gonna wait up for the critter what got into my chickens last night


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 11, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> Would ya??





Hooked On Quack said:


> I've been working!!  Found a pipeline leak that is filtering off into a creek!!
> 
> 
> Gonna be an all nighter for some contractors.



Get that fixed right away Quack. Apparently y'all are leaking quarters all over the place..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 11, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Gonna be an alnighter for Hankus too. Gonna wait up for the critter what got into my chickens last night





Choot 'em Hankus, choot 'em !!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Choot 'em Hankus, choot 'em !!!



I sure hope so Unk. It got at least 14 last night. Killed or toted off. I personally hope its bigfoot and his pet panther out for a midnight snack  Hope it likes lead sammich


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 11, 2011)

quick hi and bye!   ZOOMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## david w. (Jun 11, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> quick hi and bye!   ZOOMMMMMMMMMMMMM



Slow down..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2011)

Rain and now power is back on after a 2 hour or so black out.


----------



## david w. (Jun 11, 2011)

Still raining here.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2011)

david w. said:


> Still raining here.


 Glad for ya...................  now send some my way.........  pwease...............


----------



## david w. (Jun 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Glad for ya...................  now send some my way.........  pwease...............



Anything for my favorite woman...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 11, 2011)

david w. said:


> Still raining here.





Keebs said:


> Glad for ya...................  now send some my way.........  pwease...............



Haven't been to the gauge but I would bet on close to 2 inches.  It sure came down hard for quite a while.


And Keebs it is still drizzling here and if I could I would send some southward.


----------



## david w. (Jun 11, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Haven't been to the gauge but I would bet on close to 2 inches.  It sure came down hard for quite a while.
> 
> 
> And Keebs it is still drizzling here and if I could I would send some southward.



We got a pretty good rain yesterday,but the one thats here now is doing ALOT better.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2011)

david w. said:


> Anything for my favorite woman...


I bet you say that to alllll da gurls!



gobbleinwoods said:


> Haven't been to the gauge but I would bet on close to 2 inches.  It sure came down hard for quite a while.
> 
> 
> And Keebs it is still drizzling here and if I could I would send some southward.


Seriously, I'm glad some of ya'll are getting some rain, but dadblast it, danged if I ain't ready for some myself!


----------



## david w. (Jun 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I bet you say that to alllll da gurls!
> 
> 
> Seriously, I'm glad some of ya'll are getting some rain, but dadblast it, danged if I ain't ready for some myself!



Only the one i stawk....


----------



## slip (Jun 11, 2011)

Went out and turned the soil.....only wet maybe a half inch deep.


Oh well, a drop is better than nothin.


----------



## david w. (Jun 11, 2011)

slip said:


> Went out and turned the soil.....only wet maybe a half inch deep.
> 
> 
> Oh well, a drop is better than nothin.



Thats normally how it works...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2011)

david w. said:


> Only the one i stawk....





slip said:


> Went out and turned the soil.....only wet maybe a half inch deep.
> 
> 
> Oh well, a drop is better than nothin.


 Yeah it is!  Hey, didja get a pic?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 11, 2011)

david w. said:


> Only the one i stawk....


----------



## david w. (Jun 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Wut...You taught me how to...


----------



## david w. (Jun 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Yeah it is!  Hey, didja get a pic?



Haters gone hate...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


 My hero!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> My hero!


----------



## slip (Jun 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Yeah it is!  Hey, didja get a pic?



phone been off for days , lemme check.


----------



## david w. (Jun 11, 2011)

I can see im not welcomed...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 11, 2011)

david w. said:


> We got a pretty good rain yesterday,but the one thats here now is doing ALOT better.


Flippin rain just can't seem to make it across the county line!!


----------



## slip (Jun 11, 2011)

Nice harvest keebs.


----------



## david w. (Jun 11, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Flippin rain just can't seem to make it across the county line!!



Hopefully you will luck out soon and get you some.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2011)

david w. said:


> I can see im not welcomed...


 ohpuhleeeze!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Flippin rain just can't seem to make it across the county line!!


 you ain't alone!


slip said:


> Nice harvest keebs.


Thanks!  I shoulda waited for TODAY'S!!  I'm searching the web for stuff to do with all the cucumbers!!  I made homemade bread & butter pickles today!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 11, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Flippin rain just can't seem to make it across the county line!!




Ya'll didn't get that good rain Thursday evening??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll didn't get that good rain Thursday evening??


Nope!!.........Went North, and South of us..........Dang Warthen bubble!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jun 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've been working!!  Found a pipeline leak that is filtering off into a creek!!
> 
> 
> Gonna be an all nighter for some contractors.



  Glad I ain't on your list of folks to call tonight!  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Get that fixed right away Quack. Apparently y'all are leaking quarters all over the place..



there goes my dividend  



Keebs said:


> Seriously, I'm glad some of ya'll are getting some rain, but dadblast it, danged if I ain't ready for some myself!



ain't that the truth??



Keebs said:


> ohpuhleeeze!
> 
> 
> you ain't alone!
> ...



sweet and hot??? 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll didn't get that good rain Thursday evening??



Whut rain???


----------



## slip (Jun 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ohpuhleeeze!
> 
> 
> you ain't alone!
> ...



we made pickles too

we planted 10 cucumber plants (dad _really_ wanted pickles.) and the neighbor planted 5 .... even the chickens are tired of cucumbers


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2011)

Tag-a-long said:


> sweet and hot???


 WHy yes, yes I am........... OH  you meant da pickles!
MICROWAVED!!  I went right by the recipe, so more sweet & slightly "tart", think I'm gonna try it again & use some buckshot peppers to give it some kick!   I'll let ya know!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2011)

slip said:


> we made pickles too
> 
> we planted 10 cucumber plants (dad _really_ wanted pickles.) and the neighbor planted 5 .... even the chickens are tired of cucumbers


10???  I've only got 6 and they're just getting started!!
Later Slipster!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> WHy yes, yes I am........... OH  you meant da pickles!
> MICROWAVED!!  I went right by the recipe, so more sweet & slightly "tart", think I'm gonna try it again & use some buckshot peppers to give it some kick!   I'll let ya know!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 11, 2011)

RAIN!!! 

Hope the pastures soaked it up good... grass is lookin sparse  

We had some nasty winds earlier.. of course, when most of the stuff in the carport was OUT of the carport cuz Na was cleanin it. We chased stuff all over the yard  

Hope yall got some!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>





SnowHunter said:


> RAIN!!!
> 
> Hope the pastures soaked it up good... grass is lookin sparse
> 
> ...


I'd be glad to chase stuff down if it meant I'd get some rain!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'd be glad to chase stuff down if it meant I'd get some rain!!


Yeah.. didn't think we was gonna get any.. wind blew dang hard for about 15minutes.. the milkin barn doesn't have a roof yet, and it blew so hard the whole structure leans now  :bahginghe 



Keebs said:


>


Night Sista,  for yall to get some rain!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 11, 2011)

Getting sleepy . . .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Getting sleepy . . .


Looks like you are all alone with your beanbag chair, and Cheetos!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 11, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Looks like you are all alone with your beanbag chair, and Cheetos!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 12, 2011)

'Tis Sunday morning and time for a 







but looks what is waiting


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 12, 2011)

Just heard the beautiful roar of that Sako .270


ERD sent another pig for a dirt nap. 

God I am so danged proud of my son.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Just heard the beautiful roar of that Sako .270
> 
> 
> ERD sent another pig for a dirt nap.
> ...






Fantastic!!!  Goooooooooo Rubber Duckey!!!!




Oh yeah, and by the way, you never answer my text, or PM's, what's up wit dat . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> RAIN!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh well, there's some other hawt chics I can stawk . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Just heard the beautiful roar of that Sako .270
> 
> 
> ERD sent another pig for a dirt nap.
> ...



But did you touch it's wittle nosie?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 12, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Just heard the beautiful roar of that Sako .270
> 
> 
> ERD sent another pig for a dirt nap.
> ...



WHOOOOO HOOOOO. Go ERD


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fantastic!!!  Goooooooooo Rubber Duckey!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cause most of your texts have me laughing too hard to type a reply. 

You know I loves my Quackdaddy. 


Your Pookie just got a boo-boo.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 12, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Just heard the beautiful roar of that Sako .270
> 
> 
> ERD sent another pig for a dirt nap.
> ...



Hmmmmm...bacon...I love me some bacon!   Congrats ERD!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 12, 2011)

Morning everybody...I think I'm going to head over to the Blade Show here in a bit.   Catch ya'll later!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Sorry....

Cows are happy campers!!! The winter pasture has almost no water, the spring thats been on it for years seems to have dried up  And only one spring here is barely trickling water, so I hope theres more to come


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh and Bugsy, YAYAYAYAYAYAY for ERD!!!!!! I know youz one proud Mama!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Sorry....
> 
> Cows are happy campers!!! The winter pasture has almost no water, the spring thats been on it for years seems to have dried up  And only one spring here is barely trickling water, so I hope theres more to come



Can you at least get a gallon or two from a rain barrel to bring down to me?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can you at least get a gallon or two from a rain barrel to bring down to me?



What rain barrels?  

Theres a big creek runnin just outside the back pasture fence, its got a fair amount of water, if ya feel like climbin up n down the cliff to get to it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> What rain barrels?
> 
> Theres a big creek runnin just outside the back pasture fence, its got a fair amount of water, if ya feel like climbin up n down the cliff to get to it



What???? Mrs. Organic isn't using rain barrels to help water her garden??


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What???? Mrs. Organic isn't using rain barrels to help water her garden??



I aint organic... and them barrels get expensive  

I do use the duck pond water, each time I clean it out   The milk water I used the other day musta done somethin right... the garden sprouted lots of stuff overnight 

Ok, time to get to work  Yall behave


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jun 12, 2011)

Hello, hello, hello...is there anybody in there?
Just nod if you can hear me....
Is anybody home?


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 12, 2011)

I like bacon


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2011)

GO ERD!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 12, 2011)

Well the critter didn't come see me last night. Rekon I gotta wait fer it again tonight


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2011)

Time to play whack a mole over in the PF..


----------



## david w. (Jun 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Time to play whack a mole over in the PF..


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2011)

Relax, the temp just dropped a degree.

But it`s climbin` back up again...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Relax, the temp just dropped a degree.
> 
> But it`s climbin` back up again...



You do know that the remote sensor is suppose to be in the shade on the north side of the house, right?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You do know that the remote sensor is suppose to be in the shade on the north side of the house, right?





It is!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> It is!!!!!



Now I know why gnats haven't been an issue on the job site. All along I thought it was the sunscreen I was using, but actually the temps are searing their little wings off...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now I know why gnats haven't been an issue on the job site. All along I thought it was the sunscreen I was using, but actually the temps are singing their little wings off...







What are my chances of goin` to the Georgia Weather website and seein` a forcast for nice cool pleasant weather for next week?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2011)

This is gettin` rediculous.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> What are my chances of goin` to the Georgia Weather website and seein` a forcast for nice cool pleasant weather for next week?



You don't ask for much do you? 
I'm already increasing your chances for rain, now you want cooler temps. I swear, some people just can't be pleased..


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You don't ask for much do you?
> I'm already increasing your chances for rain, now you want cooler temps. I swear, some people just can't be pleased..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 12, 2011)

back home and the extended family is heading back home. ERD has settled nicely into putting the crosshairs on a hogs chest and sending a cruise missile through the boiler room. 
Some of you may have received a text from a certain thwackbabe regarding a comment i made about some pig poo. I stand by my statement, i've never seen so much hog scat in one place and i'm still confuzzled at what they are doing there (besides using the bathroom that is). 
Fishbait and i spent the morning pulling up feeders and stands. We have decided the hogs are pretty much staying together and roaming that side of the lease. Meaning, if the pigs are over with ERD, nobody else is gonna see any. So, we got cams moved over to where we hope is a much larger pig population.
It's nappy time....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 12, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> This is gettin` rediculous.



I believe it, Brother!
 We had more stuff we were gonna do, but the heat just drug us down so bad and we had to quit.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I believe it, Brother!
> We had more stuff we were gonna do, but the heat just drug us down so bad and we had to quit.



Y'all have rain knocking at your door. Maybe before the day is over one of those cells will just sit and rain all over Albany and give y'all a good soakin.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2011)

I hope so, Hugh. It looks like it`s tryin` to maybe build a cloud to the west. We don`t need no more of this. It`s startin` to drop back down. It`s only 103.8 now.


----------



## david w. (Jun 12, 2011)

Just stare at the rain clouds on your thermometer nic.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2011)

It's trying to get to your garden Nic. Maybe you need to get out back and do one of them rain dances to encourage it.


----------



## david w. (Jun 12, 2011)

Look at the radar light up.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's trying to get to your garden Nic. Maybe you need to get out back and do one of them rain dances to encourage it.
> 
> View attachment 605522





Boy!! That is impressive!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Boy!! That is impressive!!!



You didn't do the rain dance did you?  Your storms are dying off. Me? They are blowing up all around me and I can't buy a drop of rain..


----------



## david w. (Jun 12, 2011)

I want somemore..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2011)

david w. said:


> I want somemore..



Greedy little badger!!!


----------



## david w. (Jun 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Greedy little badger!!!



Greedy little badger,Thats getting rain....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 12, 2011)

looks like the cell is on the other side of the highway from my house. Looks like its raining between me and Nic.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2011)

None here yet, Robert, but it looks like we just might get a little of this.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> looks like the cell is on the other side of the highway from my house. Looks like its raining between me and Nic.



I feel your pain bro'. 

On another topic, whack a mole in the PF was a success today!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 12, 2011)

It's raining on the Hill now


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> On another topic, whack a mole in the PF was a success today!!!



Please do not feed the animals


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Please do not feed the animals



I wasn't feeding, I was


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 12, 2011)

well, the clouds are gone from my neck of the woods....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, the clouds are gone from my neck of the woods....



Yep, they are all dying off pretty fast..


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, the clouds are gone from my neck of the woods....





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, they are all dying off pretty fast..





Yep...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep...



It's all Nic's fault. He refused to put on his loin cloth and head dress and do the rain dance..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


>



Which one's Nic?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Which one's Nic?



The white guy.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's all Nic's fault. He refused to put on his loin cloth and head dress and do the rain dance..





I did!! I think I ran the clouds off!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2011)

Suppertime!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> I did!! I think I ran the clouds off!!



Wore the loin cloth backwards again didn't you?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wore the loin cloth backwards again didn't you?






      eh   eh   ...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wore the loin cloth backwards again didn't you?





Hooked On Quack said:


> eh   eh   ...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wore the loin cloth backwards again didn't you?









Hooked On Quack said:


> eh   eh   ...


----------



## david w. (Jun 12, 2011)

I think nic ran the rain cloud over here..Its thundering.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 12, 2011)

david w. said:


> I think nic ran the rain cloud over here..Its thundering.





Now you owe me!


----------



## david w. (Jun 12, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Now you owe me!



Whatcha want?Its gotta produce rain first though.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2011)

Sprinkling a lil here !!


----------



## david w. (Jun 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sprinkling a lil here !!



I knew that if you got out there with your cheekun mask,It would rain.


----------



## david w. (Jun 12, 2011)

Whoop,It raining good here again.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2011)

david w. said:


> Whoop,It raining good here again.






You doin da honeybadger dance again??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2011)

david w. said:


> Whoop,It raining good here again.






That kinda looks/sounds like a Tripod post .  .  .


----------



## david w. (Jun 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You doin da honeybadger dance again??














Hooked On Quack said:


> That kinda looks/sounds like a Tripod post .  .  .


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 12, 2011)

No rain here! I need to make my wife a loin cloth outfit and have her do a little chant dance! I hope she does the right one I don't want the warpath dance! lols


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> No rain here! I need to make my wife a loin cloth outfit and have her do a little chant dance! I hope she does the right one I don't want the warpath dance! lols



That statement is useless without........aww.....nevermind...


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 12, 2011)

wooo!!!! just rained half an inch here!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> No rain here! I need to make my wife a loin cloth outfit and have her do a little chant dance! I hope she does the right one I don't want the warpath dance! lols





Miguel Cervantes said:


> That statement is useless without........aww.....nevermind...









Seth carter said:


> wooo!!!! just rained half an inch here!!!!!






Be sure and pump the water out of the basement before you go bar hopping.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That statement is useless without........aww.....nevermind...


I try and........ well you know! Lets hope it works!




Hooked On Quack said:


> Be sure and pump the water out of the basement before you go bar hopping.


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Be sure and pump the water out of the basement before you go bar hopping.


k see yall later !!!!!!11111


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2011)

I think I'm gonna wax my Tahoe tomorrow. Something has to work..


----------



## david w. (Jun 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think I'm gonna wax my Tahoe tomorrow. Something has to work..



Maybe it will rain when you get halfway done...


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think I'm gonna wax my Tahoe tomorrow. Something has to work..



I'm going to have my injun wife wax mine too then!
And do the dance!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 12, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> I'm going to have my injun wife wax mine too then!
> And do the dance!



Don't let her forget; wax on, wax off.....ahhh soooo Danielson...


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 12, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't let her forget; wax on, wax off.....ahhh soooo Danielson...



I was thinking more of the shake......... I'm not watchen the hands


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> I was thinking more of the shake......... I'm not watchen the hands







Ohhhhh yeahhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 12, 2011)

Bunch of lightweights


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 12, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Bunch of lightweights


Says who??..........How was the fishing report today??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2011)

Only 8 more hrs to go!!


----------



## david w. (Jun 12, 2011)

I want me some corn bread.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2011)

david w. said:


> I want me some corn bread.


GoodGawdAlmighty!!

Dagnabit, all da rain went around me.........
Ok, enough already, someone hold their tongue right & get some RAIN down HERE............. PWEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## david w. (Jun 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> GoodGawdAlmighty!!
> 
> Dagnabit, all da rain went around me.........
> Ok, enough already, someone hold their tongue right & get some RAIN down HERE............. PWEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I've  got rain three days in a row.


----------



## slip (Jun 12, 2011)

Dang that bbq and brunswick stew was goooood


Hay yall, keebs i got a question if your sticking around for a sec


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Only 8 more hrs to go!!


How many till the flats??



Keebs said:


> Dagnabit, all da rain went around me.........
> Ok, enough already, someone hold their tongue right & get some RAIN down HERE............. PWEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Anything that has been headed in our direction has either fizzled out, or split, and went north or south of us!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> GoodGawdAlmighty!!
> 
> Dagnabit, all da rain went around me.........
> Ok, enough already, someone hold their tongue right & get some RAIN down HERE............. PWEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






eh   eh  . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2011)

david w. said:


> I've  got rain three days in a row.


YOU are not my frwiend no mo!



slip said:


> Dang that bbq and brunswick stew was goooood
> 
> 
> Hay yall, keebs i got a question if your sticking around for a sec


well, once I get thru the brunswick stew part.............whatcha need, sweetie?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 12, 2011)

david w. said:


> I've  got rain three days in a row.


Braggard!!...............


----------



## david w. (Jun 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> eh   eh  . . .






Keebs said:


> YOU are not my frwiend no mo!
> 
> 
> well, once I get thru the brunswick stew part.............whatcha need, sweetie?



I know,Im yo lova boy.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> How many till the flats??
> 
> Anything that has been headed in our direction has either fizzled out, or split, and went north or south of us!!


We always seem to end up on the same page........... make ya wonder??



Hooked On Quack said:


> eh   eh  . . .


WE gotta talk!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> How many till the flats??
> 
> Anything that has been headed in our direction has either fizzled out, or split, and went north or south of us!!






Off the next 2 days, work Wed and Thurs, headed south on Friday.  Ya'll are welcome to the pool,  Brad Grice will be babysitting Suzie.  Pool's still a lil cloudy, but it's good to go!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> We always seem to end up on the same page........... make ya wonder??
> 
> 
> WE gotta talk!!!





Whaaaaaa???


----------



## david w. (Jun 12, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Braggard!!...............



Why all the hate for?Its not my fault...I musta been good this year.
I'll send some to your house tomorrow...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2011)

david w. said:


> I know,Im yo lova boy.


 Uuhhh, look around, ya see, Rutt? ya see Quack??  uuuuhhh, get in line darlin', them my boys!!


----------



## slip (Jun 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> YOU are not my frwiend no mo!
> 
> 
> well, once I get thru the brunswick stew part.............whatcha need, sweetie?



"about" how much does it cost per month to take care of one horse? like feed wise and stuff?


----------



## david w. (Jun 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaaa???



uh oh,He done caught you wearing your cheekun mask looking in her window...


----------



## david w. (Jun 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Uuhhh, look around, ya see, Rutt? ya see Quack??  uuuuhhh, get in line darlin', them my boys!!



Fine then..I don't like you either.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaaa???


calls me tomorrow.............. "pro".


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2011)

slip said:


> "about" how much does it cost per month to take care of one horse? like feed wise and stuff?


HOld on 'for you jump on that............ call me tomorrow, we'lll talk, k?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 12, 2011)

david w. said:


> Fine then..I don't like you either.


gawd you'reeasy!


----------



## david w. (Jun 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> gawd you'reeasy!



I know....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> calls me tomorrow.............. "pro".






Will do!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2011)

slip said:


> "about" how much does it cost per month to take care of one horse? like feed wise and stuff?






Slip, I can't quote you an exact price, BUT I know it's HIGH to maintain a horse.  You don't wanna own anything that eats and craps more than you do.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Off the next 2 days, work Wed and Thurs, headed south on Friday.  Ya'll are welcome to the pool,  Brad Grice will be babysitting Suzie.  Pool's still a lil cloudy, but it's good to go!!


I'm hurt!!.........You didn't even ask us!!



Keebs said:


> Uuhhh, look around, ya see, Rutt? ya see Quack??  uuuuhhh, get in line darlin', them my boys!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 12, 2011)

david w. said:


> Why all the hate for?Its not my fault...I musta been good this year.
> I'll send some to your house tomorrow...


What kind of guarantee can you put on that claim??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 12, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'm hurt!!.........You didn't even ask us!!







I figured it was too far out of ya'lls way??   Bring Tucker by for a play date!!!


----------



## david w. (Jun 12, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> What kind of guarantee can you put on that claim??



It will rain tomorrow at your house.Think of this comment when it does....


----------



## slip (Jun 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> HOld on 'for you jump on that............ call me tomorrow, we'lll talk, k?


Ight.



Hooked On Quack said:


> Slip, I can't quote you an exact price, BUT I know it's HIGH to maintain a horse.  You don't wanna own anything that eats and craps more than you do.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 12, 2011)

david w. said:


> It will rain tomorrow at your house.Think of this comment when it does....


I will remind you of this comment when it doesn't!!


----------



## slip (Jun 13, 2011)

Night shift is fired.


----------



## slip (Jun 13, 2011)

Well, it is " tomorrow" ... wonder if i should go ahead and call Keebs now ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2011)

slip said:


> Well, it is " tomorrow" ... wonder if i should go ahead and call Keebs now ...





I think you should . . .


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 13, 2011)

morning folks...Gonna be another long week!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 13, 2011)

slip said:


> Night shift is fired.



I agree they let Monday morning slip in the door.

Morning jm.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 13, 2011)

Morning drivelers 




RUTTNBUCK said:


> Says who??..........How was the fishing report today??



No more fishing reports for you


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 13, 2011)

HAPPY MONDAY MORNING to all of the drivelers out there.

OK, last night around 11 PM, we got about 4 drops of rain.......................................Now where the heck is the other 22,857,978,612 drops ????  Who stole them !!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 13, 2011)

Morning everyone.   It's Monday and I'm not feeling like going to work.   On a lighter note, Maggie's doing much better after her encounter with the snake yesterday.   She doesn't look like she has a softball in her mouth anymore...more like a tennis ball!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning everyone.   It's Monday and I'm not feeling like going to work.   On a lighter note, Maggie's doing much better after her encounter with the snake yesterday.   She doesn't look like she has a softball in her mouth anymore...more like a tennis ball!





Still worried about her, she ain't no sprang cheekun!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2011)

Won't be long now . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2011)

slip said:


> Well, it is " tomorrow" ... wonder if i should go ahead and call Keebs now ...





Hooked On Quack said:


> I think you should . . .





jmfauver said:


> morning folks...Gonna be another long week!


Yeaup!


gobbleinwoods said:


> I agree they let Monday morning slip in the door.
> 
> Morning jm.






Les Miles said:


> Morning drivelers





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> HAPPY MONDAY MORNING to all of the drivelers out there.
> 
> OK, last night around 11 PM, we got about 4 drops of rain.......................................Now where the heck is the other 22,857,978,612 drops ????  Who stole them !!!






boneboy96 said:


> Morning everyone.   It's Monday and I'm not feeling like going to work.   On a lighter note, Maggie's doing much better after her encounter with the snake yesterday.   She doesn't look like she has a softball in her mouth anymore...more like a tennis ball!


poor Maggie!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Won't be long now . . .


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 13, 2011)

11 puppies 

Splat had 2 on the bed before we got home last night  what a mess  The rest she had on the floor on a sleeping bag 

MORNIN YALL!!!!!!


----------



## DeltaHalo (Jun 13, 2011)

Mornin Errybody.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 13, 2011)

Les, EagleEddy, Quack, Snowy and Keebs  morning all.

just coming in bring in the daily pickin's and for a quick splash and going back out to the garden to hoe hoe hoe some more weeds and replant some squash.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2011)

DeltaHalo said:


> Mornin Errybody.....




Hiya bro!!



gobbleinwoods said:


> Les, EagleEddy, Quack, Snowy and Keebs  morning all.
> 
> just coming in bring in the daily pickin's and for a quick splash and going back out to the garden to hoe hoe hoe some more weeds and replant some squash.





'Moaning ole timer, take a break . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> 11 puppies
> 
> Splat had 2 on the bed before we got home last night  what a mess  The rest she had on the floor on a sleeping bag
> 
> MORNIN YALL!!!!!!


 11??????? DANG!!!!!!!!!
Mornin Sista!



DeltaHalo said:


> Mornin Errybody.....


 Well Helllooo dere, Sean!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Les, EagleEddy, Quack, Snowy and Keebs  morning all.
> 
> just coming in bring in the daily pickin's and for a quick splash and going back out to the garden to hoe hoe hoe some more weeds and replant some squash.


 take it easy, temps r gonna spike good again today!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2011)

Morning all, its Monday, My fourday weekend flew by. Made it back alive, barely a five foot sturgeon and a bass boat at 35 dont mix. We got into a quick fight, he won  He swims away and I'm busted up. Anyways fishing was good, food and drinks even better and plenty of friends to laugh  with the whole time. Hate that it had to end but back to the real world. Hope everyone had a good un. Now whens it gonna rain?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 13, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning everyone.   It's Monday and I'm not feeling like going to work.   On a lighter note, Maggie's doing much better after her encounter with the snake yesterday.   She doesn't look like she has a softball in her mouth anymore...more like a tennis ball!


Aww I hope she feels better!!!! 



DeltaHalo said:


> Mornin Errybody.....


Mornin Sean 


gobbleinwoods said:


> Les, EagleEddy, Quack, Snowy and Keebs  morning all.
> 
> just coming in bring in the daily pickin's and for a quick splash and going back out to the garden to hoe hoe hoe some more weeds and replant some squash.


Mornin Gobble!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya bro!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mornin Quack, long time no talk  


Keebs said:


> 11??????? DANG!!!!!!!!!
> Mornin Sista!
> 
> 
> ...


You aint kiddin  They're adorable though.. a few black ones, and a bunch of speckled ones


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 13, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning all, its Monday, My fourday weekend flew by. Made it back alive, barely a five foot sturgeon and a bass boat at 35 dont mix. We got into a quick fight, he won  He swims away and I'm busted up. Anyways fishing was good, food and drinks even better and plenty of friends to laugh  with the whole time. Hate that it had to end but back to the real world. Hope everyone had a good un. Now whens it gonna rain?



Sounds like a GREAT weekend Mud!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning all, its Monday, My fourday weekend flew by. Made it back alive, barely a five foot sturgeon and a bass boat at 35 dont mix. We got into a quick fight, he won  He swims away and I'm busted up. Anyways fishing was good, food and drinks even better and plenty of friends to laugh  with the whole time. Hate that it had to end but back to the real world. Hope everyone had a good un. Now whens it gonna rain?


 you missed all the rain!! not
Glad you had a good time!



SnowHunter said:


> You aint kiddin  They're adorable though.. a few black ones, and a bunch of speckled ones


 Pictures, granny, PICTURES!!!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you missed all the rain!! not
> Glad you had a good time!
> 
> 
> Pictures, granny, PICTURES!!!!!!



 You called me...a......a....a..... GRANNY     I'll get one...hold on a few


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2011)

Mornin` folks.

Mud, where`d you run into a sturgeon?

Snow, congrats on the puppies.

Keebs, lost about half my garden yesterday, due to heat and no rain. Well water just wasn`t enough.

To everybody, hope ya`ll had a good weekend.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> You called me...a......a....a..... GRANNY     I'll get one...hold on a few


 thought that'd wake you up fer sure!!



Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks.
> 
> Mud, where`d you run into a sturgeon?
> 
> ...


 Dang Nic!!  I changed out my sprinkler for a home made soaker hose set up........ pvc pipe with holes in it, one end capped, low & slow........... broccoli was wiltin something fierce, but they perked back up, cucumbers weren't looking too good either..........


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> View attachment 605688
> 
> View attachment 605689


 AAAaaaaawwwwwwwwww Cute!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks.
> 
> Mud, where`d you run into a sturgeon?
> 
> ...



 Oh Nick, I'm so sorry to hear that. Hope yall can get the most out of what garden yall got left


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2011)

I lost two tomato plants, all my squash, zuchini, and cucumbers. I still have a couple of tomato plants, all my pepper, and eggplants. The corn, maybe. I have a couple of tomato cuttins` in water, tryin` to root them then I will plant them. Before I do, I am gonna make a setup like DTala has. I like the soaker hose setup, and need to get started on something like it. 

That hurt to lose that garden after all the work I put in it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2011)

Mighty purty puppies, Snow. One of two kinds of 'my dog".


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 13, 2011)

Good morning All!. 


Very sorry to hear about the garden Nic.

Congrats on the puppies, Snowy. Those little things are cute. 


And not a black suits in sight at this office this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya bro!!
> 
> 
> 'Moaning ole timer, take a break . . .





Keebs said:


> take it easy, temps r gonna spike good again today!



Quack, ole timer.     watch it there.

Keebolookingoutforme     that's why I started early  


morning mud  and nicodemus


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Sounds like a GREAT weekend Mud!


 Thanks and good morning , nice looking puppys



Keebs said:


> you missed all the rain!! not


 By the looks of some of my tomatos they missed all the rain



Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks.
> 
> Mud, where`d you run into a sturgeon?
> 
> ...



We went to the Altamaha state park at the train trussle. The second bend up river on the first day is where we hit it. Never seen a fish that big or how high it could jump. Hope to never see it again. Feels like somebody took a ball bat to me. It will make you slow down thats for sure.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh Nick,  I hope you can get them mater plants goin again. 

Thanks on the puppies.. ya want some in a few weeks?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good morning All!.
> 
> 
> Very sorry to hear about the garden Nic.
> ...


Morning, they are always watching you though


gobbleinwoods said:


> Quack, ole timer.     watch it there.
> 
> Keebolookingoutforme     that's why I started early
> 
> ...



Morning


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> And not a black suits in sight at this office this morning.


 Dey Nekkid?!?!?!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Quack, ole timer.     watch it there.
> 
> Keebolookingoutforme     that's why I started early
> 
> ...


 



mudracing101 said:


> Thanks and good morning , nice looking puppys
> 
> By the looks of some of my tomatos they missed all the rain
> 
> ...


It was around, just not around us!
 You really meant a "battle"!!  Dang Mud!!!



SnowHunter said:


> Oh Nick,  I hope you can get them mater plants goin again.
> 
> Thanks on the puppies.. ya want some in a few weeks?


I wonder if I'd git kilt for gittin one! Gawd I don't need nuttin else to feed!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Dey Nekkid?!?!?!



they got sunglasses on


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> they got sunglasses on


 Then they're in uniform!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Dey Nekkid?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





threeleggedpigmy said:


> they got sunglasses on





Keebs said:


> Then they're in uniform!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2011)

ATTENTION!!!!!



The world reknowned Hooked on Quack, and his lovely Lady will be the guests of honor at Blackbeards this Friday night, June 17th, in Albany. Time to be decided on by Quack. Ya`ll be there. And I don`t want to hear no sass about it.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> ATTENTION!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The world reknowned Hooked on Quack, and his lovely Lady will be the guests of honor at Blackbeards this Friday night, June 17th, in Albany. Time to be decided on by Quack. Ya`ll be there. And I don`t want to hear no sass about it.


 now ya gonna make da boy get all bigheaded & stuff, givin him that kinda "authority"!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> now ya gonna make da boy get all bigheaded & stuff, givin him that kinda "authority"!





The Redhead and myself look forward to seein` you there...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> The Redhead and myself look forward to seein` you there...


 I'll see what I can do.............. but won't make any promises............


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> ATTENTION!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The world reknowned Hooked on Quack, and his lovely Lady will be the guests of honor at Blackbeards this Friday night, June 17th, in Albany. Time to be decided on by Quack. Ya`ll be there. And I don`t want to hear no sass about it.



Just make sure he leaves the chiken mask outside!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'll see what I can do.............. but won't make any promises............





See post #945, last sentence.  


If you ain`t there, Quack`s feelins` will be devestated, and I don`t feel like hearin` him holler, cry, and whine, so, be there!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Just make sure he leaves the chiken mask outside!





Anybody walks in there with a cheekun mask, they`ll get hit by a tomahawk! Yea, I have walked in there, set down and ate, with all my weapons on before. And nobody said a word.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> See post #945, last sentence.
> 
> 
> If you ain`t there, Quack`s feelins` will be devestated, and I don`t feel like hearin` him holler, cry, and whine, so, be there!!!


 Ah-hem............ where were you for the Chillie's get together???  Don't be sassin ME, ya hear???


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ah-hem............ where were you for the Chillie's get together???  Don't be sassin ME, ya hear???





Can`t remember...  

I might be out of touch for the next few days, before Friday, so I leave  it in your capable hands, to keep this announced. Purty please...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Can`t remember...
> 
> I might be out of touch for the next few days, before Friday, so I leave  it in your capable hands, to keep this announced. Purty please...







 Oh all right, you better be glad Quack's one of my fav's though!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Oh all right, you better be glad Quack's one of my fav's though!






Thank you, sweet Lady!  



I thought I was??


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> ATTENTION!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The world reknowned Hooked on Quack, and his lovely Lady will be the guests of honor at Blackbeards this Friday night, June 17th, in Albany. Time to be decided on by Quack. Ya`ll be there. And I don`t want to hear no sass about it.



I can't make it. I have my weekly mani-pedi scheduled for Friday and then my monthly PETA meeting after that.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Thank you, sweet Lady!
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I was??


 some days you are too....................


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I can't make it. I have my weekly mani-pedi scheduled for Friday and then my monthly PETA meeting after that.




Hush up before I band you!!  




Keebs said:


> some days you are too....................


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jun 13, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I can't make it. I have my weekly mani-pedi scheduled for Friday and then my monthly PETA meeting after that.





Nicodemus said:


> Hush up before I band you!!




Mani & pedi are not bannedable, but that can get yout man card pulled quick.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Mani & pedi are not bannedable, but that can get yout man card pulled quick.


 Les is really a man?!?!?


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 13, 2011)

If breakfast is breakfast, and dinner is supper, then is lunch called dinner or lunch in your neck of the woods? 

I think my grandma used to call lunchtime dinner around her house.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> If breakfast is breakfast, and dinner is supper, then is lunch called dinner or lunch in your neck of the woods?
> 
> I think my grandma used to call lunchtime dinner around her house.





Breakfast - early in the mornin`.

Dinner - midday, or thereabouts.

Supper - in the evenin`. 


Dinner can be anything from a sho-nuff table loaded down, or sardines and sody crackers while settin` on a creekbank. It`s still dinner.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 13, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Mani & pedi are not bannedable, but that can get your man card pulled quick.



I guess that's almost as bad as going to a baby shower huh? 



Keebs said:


> Les is really a man?!?!?



Last time I checked...



Nicodemus said:


> Breakfast - early in the mornin`.
> 
> Dinner - midday, or thereabouts.
> 
> ...



That's how I was raised. Then after the Army and getting a college edumacation I somehow started calling it lunch. 

Sometimes the old days were much simpler...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I guess that's almost as bad as going to a baby shower huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That is how it was referred to and the way I was raised up too, so I still refer to it that way. This was over in the flatwoods and swamp in south-central Georgia, in an almighty rural place.

I still live in the old days. They are better.


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> ATTENTION!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The world reknowned Hooked on Quack, and his lovely Lady will be the guests of honor at Blackbeards this Friday night, June 17th, in Albany. Time to be decided on by Quack. Ya`ll be there. And I don`t want to hear no sass about it.



Not gonna even try to make an excuse...It's easy enough to just show

Trip distance: 223.63 mi Time: 4 hrs 18 mins


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 13, 2011)

Just don't call me late for what ever it is! I needs my veddles


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> Just don't call me late for what ever it is! I needs my veddles


I cook vittles at times, but ain't never tried veddles.......... got a recipe??


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I cook vittles at times, but ain't never tried veddles.......... got a recipe??



Nic has a good recipe for marconi & cheese.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I cook vittles at times, but ain't never tried veddles.......... got a recipe??



I never made it to middleschool! Thats me bset seplling

We going to need a new creek soon this one is about to dry UP! Or a pond to swims in!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2011)

kmckinnie said:


> I never made it to middleschool! Thats me bset seplling
> 
> We going to need a new creek soon this one is about to dry UP! Or a pond to swims in!


If we can read Seth's posts, I'm sure we can decipher yours as well!
We got 30 or so to go, don't be rushin it, unless, you wanna start the new one.........


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> If we can read Seth's posts, I'm sure we can decipher yours as well!
> We got 30 or so to go, don't be rushin it, unless, you wanna start the new one.........



Not yet! I'll wade thou the next one which ever yall decide!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> Not gonna even try to make an excuse...It's easy enough to just show
> 
> Trip distance: 223.63 mi Time: 4 hrs 18 mins


 Don't have no training, conference, anything down this way you could use as an excuse, huh?


----------



## slip (Jun 13, 2011)

Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2011)

slip said:


> Mornin









 back on your old schedule, huh?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 13, 2011)

slip said:


> Mornin



I don't think you made it in time for morning but welcome to the creekwading.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 13, 2011)

Alright...work isn't my 1st choice for today's activities...but I got bills to pay so ..............


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Alright...work isn't my 1st choice for today's activities...but I got bills to pay so ..............


 I thought you had some of those "money tree's" planted in your yard now so you didn't have to got to work?? 
Hey, did you get a "teaser" text from Jeff yesterday??


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I thought you had some of those "money tree's" planted in your yard now so you didn't have to got to work??
> Hey, did you get a "teaser" text from Jeff yesterday??



Not that I'm aware of...let me check my phone.   Nope...no texts!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Not that I'm aware of...let me check my phone.   Nope...no texts!


incoming!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Don't have no training, conference, anything down this way you could use as an excuse, huh?



they won't even let me go 1 hr away...what makes ya think they would let me go 4 hrs...


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> they won't even let me go 1 hr away...what makes ya think they would let me go 4 hrs...


 I wuz just *tryin*!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I wuz just *tryin*!!



I know cause ya cares about me...why I don't know but I know yas does


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> I know cause ya cares about me...why I don't know but I know yas does


----------



## jmfauver (Jun 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## boneboy96 (Jun 13, 2011)

alrighty...quick nap and when I return, this thread is going historical!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> alrighty...quick nap and when I return, this thread is going historical!


 Thread killer!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2011)

100 degrees out there right now.


----------



## slip (Jun 13, 2011)

phew ..... nap time.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> ATTENTION!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The world reknowned Hooked on Quack, and his lovely Lady will be the guests of honor at Blackbeards this Friday night, June 17th, in Albany. Time to be decided on by Quack. Ya`ll be there. And I don`t want to hear no sass about it.





Nicodemus said:


> The Redhead and myself look forward to seein` you there...





Keebs said:


> I'll see what I can do.............. but won't make any promises............





Nicodemus said:


> See post #945, last sentence.
> 
> 
> If you ain`t there, Quack`s feelins` will be devestated, and I don`t feel like hearin` him holler, cry, and whine, so, be there!!!





Keebs said:


> Ah-hem............ where were you for the Chillie's get together???  Don't be sassin ME, ya hear???


----------



## slip (Jun 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> 100 degrees out there right now.



93 here, but it dont feel to bad .... guess its because the humidity is only at 23%


----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> 100 degrees out there right now.


 you gonna start dat again today?!?!


slip said:


> phew ..... nap time.


call me when ya get up, we'll talk 'bout that horse............


mudracing101 said:


>


 move along, nuttin to see, keep movin................ hey, go start us a 'nother thread 'for boneboy gets in here & cuts us off!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I can't make it. I have my weekly mani-pedi scheduled for Friday and then my monthly PETA meeting after that.





threeleggedpigmy said:


> Mani & pedi are not bannedable, but that can get yout man card pulled quick.





Les Miles said:


> I guess that's almost as bad as going to a baby shower huh?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you gonna start dat again today?!?!
> 
> call me when ya get up, we'll talk 'bout that horse............
> 
> move along, nuttin to see, keep movin................ hey, go start us a 'nother thread 'for boneboy gets in here & cuts us off!





You`re gonna miss me when I`m gone!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you gonna start dat again today?!?!
> 
> call me when ya get up, we'll talk 'bout that horse............
> 
> move along, nuttin to see, keep movin................ hey, go start us a 'nother thread 'for boneboy gets in here & cuts us off!



Ladies first


----------



## slip (Jun 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you gonna start dat again today?!?!
> 
> call me when ya get up, we'll talk 'bout that horse............
> 
> move along, nuttin to see, keep movin................ hey, go start us a 'nother thread 'for boneboy gets in here & cuts us off!



PM me?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> You`re gonna miss me when I`m gone!


 I always do.................



mudracing101 said:


> Ladies first


 I don't come up wiff good names!!!  Gimme a title oh snap, gotta have a video too!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Jun 13, 2011)

slip said:


> PM me?


somanycomments................. will do...............


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 13, 2011)

See ya


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 13, 2011)

oooooohhhhhh ya'll went over


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 13, 2011)

New thread started


----------

